# The No Name Driveler.......... #69



## Keebs (May 15, 2013)




----------



## ChiefOsceola (May 15, 2013)

Mornin' y'all!  

The pride of Willacoochee


----------



## KyDawg (May 15, 2013)

Keebs you made a great selection. America is my favorite Band. Trying to get my garded replanted after the flood wahsed it away the first time. Morning youngins.


----------



## Sugar Plum (May 15, 2013)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 15, 2013)

All fresh and new. 
I love the smell of a new driveler.


----------



## Keebs (May 15, 2013)

ChiefOsceola said:


> Mornin' y'all!
> 
> The pride of Willacoochee


I've never been there, but been by it a MILLION times, thanks for the pic, ChiefO!!


KyDawg said:


> Keebs you made a great selection. America is my favorite Band. Trying to get my garded replanted after the flood wahsed it away the first time. Morning youngins.


I hope to get mine planted this weekend!  Gonna try out my "new to me" tiller!


Sugar Plum said:


>


SUGAR!!!!!!!!!!  How's da dry socket pain?


mrs. hornet22 said:


> All fresh and new.
> I love the smell of a new driveler.


 Meee tooo!


----------



## Sugar Plum (May 15, 2013)

I have truly enjoyed the last week and a half of my break. Just a few days left before I start my VERY LAST SEMESTER OF NURSING SCHOOL!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 15, 2013)

Good mornin`, from the ornery, grouchy, irritable one who snarls and growls. 

Now, leave me be...


----------



## Sugar Plum (May 15, 2013)

Keebs said:


> SUGAR!!!!!!!!!!  How's da dry socket pain?



Like nothing I've ever felt! Mandy got it right when she said she'd rather give birth. I would, totally!

Got some over the counter stuff to help. Gonna call the dentist's office in a few and tell them where they can go. Then make sure they agree to see me, without charges, for as long as it takes to clear this junk up.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 15, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> I have truly enjoyed the last week and a half of my break. Just a few days left before I start my VERY LAST SEMESTER OF NURSING SCHOOL!!!!



My son starts he's FIRST semester Monday.


----------



## Sugar Plum (May 15, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> My son starts he's FIRST semester Monday.



I know he'll do great! And congratulations to him for making it into the program!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 15, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Good mornin`, from the ornery, grouchy, irritable one who snarls and growls.
> 
> Now, leave me be...



Mornin Sunshine!


----------



## KyDawg (May 15, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Good mornin`, from the ornery, grouchy, irritable one who snarls and growls.
> 
> Now, leave me be...



Morning Nic on a Beautiful day in the Bluegrass. Be in South Georgia in about 3 weeks.


----------



## Keebs (May 15, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> I have truly enjoyed the last week and a half of my break. Just a few days left before I start my VERY LAST SEMESTER OF NURSING SCHOOL!!!!


  


Nicodemus said:


> Good mornin`, from the ornery, grouchy, irritable one who snarls and growls.
> 
> Now, leave me be...


 Mornin darlin'..............


Sugar Plum said:


> Like nothing I've ever felt! Mandy got it right when she said she'd rather give birth. I would, totally!
> 
> Got some over the counter stuff to help. Gonna call the dentist's office in a few and tell them where they can go. Then make sure they agree to see me, without charges, for as long as it takes to clear this junk up.


It SHOULD be covered under the initial visit, I would think....... I've had it too, that is a hurtin hurt for sure!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> My son starts he's FIRST semester Monday.


 He's gonna breeze thru it!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 15, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> I know he'll do great! And congratulations to him for making it into the program!!



Tell me about it. They only accept like 20 students a year.


----------



## Sugar Plum (May 15, 2013)

Keebs said:


> It SHOULD be covered under the initial visit, I would think....... I've had it too, that is a hurtin hurt for sure!



Well, especially considering that HE was the one who had a big hand in it.



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Tell me about it. They only accept like 20 students a year.



Yep, my school takes 30 per enrollment. We're down to 25 now


----------



## Nugefan (May 15, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Tell me about it. They only accept like 20 students a year.



I am so glad he so much smarter than his Daddy ...I don't think the both of us together had a 2.5 GPA ....but we sho had some fun ...


----------



## Keebs (May 15, 2013)

MMMmmmmmm, crowder peas w/ okra, corn on da cobb & grilled bar-b-q cheekun runnin gear! I done good!


----------



## Nugefan (May 15, 2013)

Keebs said:


> MMMmmmmmm, crowder peas w/ okra, corn on da cobb & grilled bar-b-q cheekun runnin gear! I done good!



dems landing gear Honey ...


----------



## Keebs (May 15, 2013)

Nugefan said:


> dems landing gear Honey ...


you ain't neva watched my cheekuns............. ask Quack and Mrs. Hornet 'bout them............


----------



## mudracing101 (May 15, 2013)

Chili's in Tifton needs to shut their doors, quit and go home. The idjits that are in the left lane On Hwy 82 needs to learn what the right lane is for and now i know how Nic feels all the time


----------



## Da Possum (May 15, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Chili's in Tifton needs to shut their doors, quit and go home. The idjits that are in the left lane On Hwy 82 needs to learn what the right lane is for and now i know how Nic feels all the time



chevyman10709 must be driving around in your area; he owns da left lane


----------



## Keebs (May 15, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Chili's in Tifton needs to shut their doors, quit and go home. The idjits that are in the left lane On Hwy 82 needs to learn what the right lane is for and now i know how Nic feels all the time


Whatintheworld???????


----------



## mudracing101 (May 15, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Whatintheworld???????



Venting,  Five diff times at the same place all at lunch, they need new management or close the doors. Idjits wont get over , dont know how to drive. I'm going to work so i cool down.


----------



## KyDawg (May 15, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Chili's in Tifton needs to shut their doors, quit and go home. The idjits that are in the left lane On Hwy 82 needs to learn what the right lane is for and now i know how Nic feels all the time



All the Chili's I ever ate in can close their doors as far as I am concerned. I didn't know you could mess ribs up as bad as the last ones I had there. I couldn't make ribs that bad even if I tried.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 15, 2013)




----------



## Keebs (May 15, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Venting,  Five diff times at the same place all at lunch, they need new management or close the doors. Idjits wont get over , dont know how to drive. I'm going to work so i cool down.


HERE do this.............. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





      you'll feel better, promise! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Hooked On Quack said:


>


days or nights?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 15, 2013)

Nugefan said:


> I am so glad he so much smarter than his Daddy ...I don't think the both of us together had a 2.5 GPA ....but we sho had some fun ...





Keebs said:


> you ain't neva watched my cheekuns............. ask Quack and Mrs. Hornet 'bout them............





mudracing101 said:


> Chili's in Tifton needs to shut their doors, quit and go home. The idjits that are in the left lane On Hwy 82 needs to learn what the right lane is for and now i know how Nic feels all the time





hdm03 said:


> chevyman10709 must be driving around in your area; he owns da left lane





KyDawg said:


> All the Chili's I ever ate in can close their doors as far as I am concerned. I didn't know you could mess ribs up as bad as the last ones I had there. I couldn't make ribs that bad even if I tried.





Hooked On Quack said:


>


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 15, 2013)

Keebs said:


> HERE do this..............
> 
> 
> 
> ...






3 nights, off the weekend, start days Monday . . .


----------



## slip (May 15, 2013)




----------



## Keebs (May 15, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>





Hooked On Quack said:


> 3 nights, off the weekend, start days Monday . . .





slip said:


>


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 15, 2013)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 15, 2013)




----------



## Keebs (May 15, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


>





Hooked On Quack said:


>


----------



## Nicodemus (May 15, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Chili's in Tifton needs to shut their doors, quit and go home. The idjits that are in the left lane On Hwy 82 needs to learn what the right lane is for and now i know how Nic feels all the time





Now you know why I crave peace, quiet, solitude, and the wild places.


----------



## Da Possum (May 15, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


>





Hooked On Quack said:


>





Keebs said:


>



Ya'll making me hawngry


----------



## Keebs (May 15, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Now you know why I crave peace, quiet, solitude, and the wild places.


That's why I am SSSOOOoooooo ready to go home e'ry evenin!


hdm03 said:


> Ya'll making me hawngry


I got some concession stand popcorn, want some?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 15, 2013)

No No:


----------



## Keebs (May 15, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> No No:


that isn't your new flat screen that isn't working is it?


----------



## rhbama3 (May 15, 2013)

You can have the popcorn. I'm finishing off some deer salami.


----------



## Keebs (May 15, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> You can have the popcorn. I'm finishing off some deer salami.


 wish I had some of your deer jerky........... 
Looks like I gotta go find Mud again, he's probably hiding in the back, in a booth, in the corner in the dark, after the day he had......... bless his heart............


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 15, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> You can have the popcorn. I'm finishing off some deer salami.





I was hoping that "SOMEBODY" was gonna bring me some jerky the other week . . .


----------



## rhbama3 (May 15, 2013)

Gonna be a baked ham, sauteed squash and onions, and baby lima's kind of night.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 15, 2013)

We had bacon, scrambled eggs and pancakes for dinner/supper.


----------



## Hankus (May 15, 2013)

beer fer supper


----------



## blood on the ground (May 15, 2013)

Mernin kids, im about ta punch da clock @the werk...don't be jealous and yes I no im one lucky son of a gun!!!


----------



## slip (May 16, 2013)

Good bye Dear ol turkey season. Even though i didnt kill anything or even really get that close, it was still a blast and i'd do it all over again.

Home from work eatin dinner listenin to Hank3


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 16, 2013)

OK fellow drivelers, it is time to get up and shake a leg, get your groove on, get your rear in gear, even take a deep breath and smell the roses!!!


Who am I kidding, I would much prefer to go back to bed because I see that I didn't win the Powerball lottery last night. 

I hope that all of you will have a productive day today.  As for me, I have clothes in the dryer and have an appointment with my Cardiologist at 8AM.  At least my name was not on the obituary page of the newspaper this morning so that was helpful.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 16, 2013)

I be sleepy tadef


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 16, 2013)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 16, 2013)

'Moanin !!!


1 mo hour of work then I get to attend a stoopid meeting.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 16, 2013)

EE, blood, messican, quack

morning,  got up late and work is calling.


----------



## Hankus (May 16, 2013)

mornin


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 16, 2013)

Mornin.....two more days of baseball and then I get my life back. 

Boys have done great but I'll be glad when tournaments are over.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 16, 2013)

Morning folks 

I've figured out that once you find a tick on yourself, you can still feel the darn thing crawling for hours


----------



## mudracing101 (May 16, 2013)

Mornin The wifey got up again at 6:30 and cooked me bacon, scrambled cheesy eggs and toast before i left for work.  This is two days in a row. I'm scared


----------



## mudracing101 (May 16, 2013)

Just read my sig line


----------



## blood on the ground (May 16, 2013)

Fried spam is that!!


----------



## boneboy96 (May 16, 2013)

Good morning...thought I would pass thru.  Carry on!


----------



## Crickett (May 16, 2013)

SnowHunter said:


> Morning folks
> 
> I've figured out that once you find a tick on yourself, you can still feel the darn thing crawling for hours



That's how I feel when a spider gets on me! I hate that feelin! No matter how much I rub that spot I can still feel it crawlin! 



mudracing101 said:


> Just read my sig line



I don't see nothin! I think you are seein things!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 16, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Fried spam is that!!


Yeah it is



boneboy96 said:


> Good morning...thought I would pass thru.  Carry on!


Mornin


Crickett said:


> That's how I feel when a spider gets on me! I hate that feelin! No matter how much I rub that spot I can still feel it crawlin!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see nothin! I think you are seein things!


I had erased it.  Morning


----------



## Crickett (May 16, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I had erased it.  Morning



Well why'd you go do that for? I need a good laugh this mornin!


----------



## Hornet22 (May 16, 2013)

boneboy96 said:


> Good morning...thought I would pass thru.  Carry on!



Mornin boyz n gurlz, and you too you LUCKY Go Pro HERO Some folks have all da luck.


----------



## Keebs (May 16, 2013)

guhmoanin............ bloomin pecan tree's gonna kill me!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 16, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


>





Hooked On Quack said:


>





Keebs said:


>





hdm03 said:


> Ya'll making me hawngry

















Mornin


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 16, 2013)

SnowHunter said:


> Morning folks
> 
> I've figured out that once you find a tick on yourself, you can still feel the darn thing crawling for hours




That Aimee is TOO cute !!!   I can feel a tick fo dayzzz !! 




Keebs said:


> guhmoanin............ bloomin pecan tree's gonna kill me!





Sowwy Darlin . 



Tried da bacon yet ???


----------



## Keebs (May 16, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin





Hooked On Quack said:


> Sowwy Darlin .
> Tried da bacon yet ???


Oh heck yeah, that stuff is da BOMB!!!


----------



## baldfish (May 16, 2013)

Thought I would peek in and say Hello strangers


----------



## Keebs (May 16, 2013)

baldfish said:


> Thought I would peek in and say Hello strangers


'bout time you stopped by!  Hey B,B&BB!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 16, 2013)

Just found out the Mrs. gonna go on vacation with her parents for a week in July to see her brother. Im gonna partay like its 1999


----------



## mudracing101 (May 16, 2013)

Wait........ who's gonna get up early and cook my bacon


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 16, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Just found out the Mrs. gonna go on vacation with her parents for a week in July to see her brother. Im gonna partay like its 1999



You gonna pop some tags


----------



## Jeff C. (May 16, 2013)

Moanin kids....good to be home!!


----------



## baldfish (May 16, 2013)

Keebs said:


> 'bout time you stopped by!  Hey B,B&BB!



Always running around like a chicken with it's head cut off


----------



## mudracing101 (May 16, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You gonna pop some tags


Can i do it with only 10 dollars in my pocket



Jeff C. said:


> Moanin kids....good to be home!!



Jeffro


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 16, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Moanin kids....good to be home!!



Welcome home!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 16, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Just found out the Mrs. gonna go on vacation with her parents for a week in July to see her brother. Im gonna partay like its 1999





mudracing101 said:


> Can i do it with only 10 dollars in my pocket
> 
> 
> 
> Jeffro



Moanin Mudro!! Hmmmmmm.....a week in July huh? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










mrs. hornet22 said:


> Welcome home!



Well helloooo there, your sweetness!!


----------



## Keebs (May 16, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Just found out the Mrs. gonna go on vacation with her parents for a week in July to see her brother. Im gonna partay like its 1999


NOWWW we know what she was buttering you up for!


mudracing101 said:


> Wait........ who's gonna get up early and cook my bacon


 McDonalds...............


Jeff C. said:


> Moanin kids....good to be home!!


CHIEFFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!


baldfish said:


> Always running around like a chicken with it's head cut off


slowdown!!!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 16, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Can i do it with only 10 dollars in my pocket
> 
> Jeffro


Nope. Gots ta be 20 dolla.




Jeff C. said:


> Moanin Mudro!! Hmmmmmm.....a week in July huh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 16, 2013)

Keebs said:


> NOWWW we know what she was buttering you up for!
> 
> McDonalds...............
> 
> ...



 Ahhhhhh....music to my ears!!! 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Nope. Gots ta be 20 dolla.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 back to ya!!


----------



## Keebs (May 16, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Ahhhhhh....music to my ears!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well, what ya waiting on, go on & return the rental & get back here!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 16, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Moanin Mudro!! Hmmmmmm.....a week in July huh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea, why , what you thinkin, I'm in


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Nope. Gots ta be 20 dolla.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ask Hornet if he's got 10 and we'll pop em together


----------



## Jeff C. (May 16, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Well, what ya waiting on, go on & return the rental & get back here!





 I was just gettin deep into the idiot slowpokes in the left lane lane driver's thread.....I gotta go, BBL  



mudracing101 said:


> Yea, why , what you thinkin, I'm in
> 
> 
> Ask Hornet if he's got 10 and we'll pop em together



Hey Jack......gimme a minute, I'm in the middle of 'tornadofloodstormin' an idea!!!


----------



## Keebs (May 16, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I was just gettin deep into the idiot slowpokes in the left lane lane driver's thread.....I gotta go, BBL
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Jack......gimme a minute, I'm in the middle of 'tornadofloodstormin' an idea!!!


 we'll be waitin..............


----------



## mudracing101 (May 16, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I was just gettin deep into the idiot slowpokes in the left lane lane driver's thread.....I gotta go, BBL
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Jack......gimme a minute, I'm in the middle of 'tornadofloodstormin' an idea!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 16, 2013)

Grilled hamburger wiff naner peppers.


----------



## Keebs (May 16, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Grilled hamburger wiff naner peppers.


Black beans & rice............... with deer burger crumbled in it........


----------



## Jeff C. (May 16, 2013)

Keebs said:


> we'll be waitin..............



 



mudracing101 said:


>







mrs. hornet22 said:


> Grilled hamburger wiff naner peppers.





Keebs said:


> Black beans & rice............... with deer burger crumbled in it........



Nuttin yet!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 16, 2013)

Ok...couple of updates from the Kan......uh..... Chief's castle.

I gave the brand new laptop to my daughter since I've used and abused hers so much for the past year or better. She's happy happy happy!! 

The pushmower(self propelled) that I bought for Jag was a refurbished mower from Loews. It was stated on the paperwork that it had been repaired/tuned up.

When we there last Saturday evening to buy it, I never cranked it because, #1- I figgered it ran fine to begin with if they had repaired it. #2- I didn't think it even had any gas in it. #3- It was raining while we there.

So, we get home and go to pour gas in it to test it and there's gas already in it. The Jag pulls the rope and it cranks on the 1st pull, but it spits and sputters and will not rev up 

Now I've got to bring it back. MizT told me Jag has been sitting in the garage for the past 4 days staring at it 

Soap opera over!!


----------



## Keebs (May 16, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Nuttin yet!!!



nuttin? nada?


Jeff C. said:


> Ok...couple of updates from the Kan......uh..... Chief's castle.
> 
> I gave the brand new laptop to my daughter since I've used and abused hers so much for the past year or better. She's happy happy happy!!
> 
> ...


you better hurry to Lowes before Jag has a hissy fit!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 16, 2013)

Keebs said:


> nuttin? nada?
> 
> you better hurry to Lowes before Jag has a hissy fit!



He had one already....as soon as he cranked it the 1st time


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 16, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Ok...couple of updates from the Kan......uh..... Chief's castle.
> 
> I gave the brand new laptop to my daughter since I've used and abused hers so much for the past year or better. She's happy happy happy!!
> 
> ...



You're a good Daddy.
But my heart sank to know the Jag's mower won't mow. Get right on that. Ya hea


----------



## Jeff C. (May 16, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You're a good Daddy.
> But my heart sank to know the Jag's mower won't mow. Get right on that. Ya hea



Yes'm, as soon as I find sumpin to eat!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 16, 2013)

<---------Don't know what u call it! Some kind of bacon wrapped egg and cheese cooked in a muffin pan. Looks like an egg and cheese bacon wrapped muffin....who'da thunk?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 16, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Yes'm, as soon as I find sumpin to eat!!



egg salik sammich
dot dog
PB an J


----------



## Keebs (May 16, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> He had one already....as soon as he cranked it the 1st time


bless his heart................


Jeff C. said:


> <---------Don't know what u call it! Some kind of bacon wrapped egg and cheese cooked in a muffin pan. Looks like an egg and cheese bacon wrapped muffin....who'da thunk?


bacon makes e'ry thing better........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 16, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> <---------Don't know what u call it! Some kind of bacon wrapped egg and cheese cooked in a muffin pan. Looks like an egg and cheese bacon wrapped muffin....who'da thunk?



Sounds good to me!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 16, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> egg salik sammich
> dot dog
> PB an J



dot dog sounds interesting


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 16, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> dot dog sounds interesting



that's what we call hot dogs.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 16, 2013)

Headin to Lowes.....BBL!!!


----------



## Keebs (May 16, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Headin to Lowes.....BBL!!!


----------



## Keebs (May 16, 2013)




----------



## KyDawg (May 16, 2013)

Welcome back Jeff. Afternoon youngins.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 16, 2013)

Poor Jag, chicken wangs and cheez sticks from the pub. Think i'm gonna be short one boxer bulldog when i get home. Wife spent all morning making new flower beds by the porch and Rock tore it all up in an hour lunch break


----------



## rydert (May 16, 2013)

hey.......well,look at me........


neva mind


----------



## mudracing101 (May 16, 2013)

rydert said:


> hey.......well,look at me........
> 
> 
> neva mind



Dirt... where ya been


----------



## rydert (May 16, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Dirt... where ya been



tryin to make some money........honey....
seems I can spend it faster than I can make it.......got my dove field planted....sunflowers(bet the deer eat um all up again) corn planted and sprayed and brown top millet seed bought.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 16, 2013)

rydert said:


> tryin to make some money........honey....
> seems I can spend it faster than I can make it.......got my dove field planted....sunflowers(bet the deer eat um all up again) corn planted and sprayed and brown top millet seed bought.



Sooooooo.... Which dove shoot you want me to show up at


----------



## rydert (May 16, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Sooooooo.... Which dove shoot you want me to show up at



we will probably shoot second weekend........I'll shoot ya a secret P.M. when time get closer


----------



## Keebs (May 16, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Welcome back Jeff. Afternoon youngins.


Hiya Pops!


mudracing101 said:


> Poor Jag, chicken wangs and cheez sticks from the pub. Think i'm gonna be short one boxer bulldog when i get home. Wife spent all morning making new flower beds by the porch and Rock tore it all up in an hour lunch break


 I'm still finding holes allll over da yard myself!


rydert said:


> hey.......well,look at me.......





rydert said:


> we will probably shoot second weekend........I'll shoot ya a secret P.M. when time get closer


careful, he don't have the secret code to get secret pm's yet.............


----------



## mudracing101 (May 16, 2013)

rydert said:


> we will probably shoot second weekend........I'll shoot ya a secret P.M. when time get closer






Keebs said:


> Hiya Pops!
> 
> I'm still finding holes allll over da yard myself!
> 
> ...



You wanted her....... and if i did have the secret code i cant tell you... its a secret


----------



## rydert (May 16, 2013)

hey Keebs


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 16, 2013)

rydert said:


> we will probably shoot second weekend........I'll shoot ya a secret P.M. when time get closer


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 16, 2013)

rydert said:


> hey Keebs



Well..............don't speak.


----------



## rydert (May 16, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



at least someone got it........................


----------



## rydert (May 16, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Well..............don't speak.



hey mrs. hawnet.....


----------



## mudracing101 (May 16, 2013)

I just got it


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 16, 2013)

rydert said:


> hey mrs. hawnet.....


Hey.


mudracing101 said:


> I just got it


It's OK little fella


----------



## rydert (May 16, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I just got it


----------



## Keebs (May 16, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> You wanted her....... and if i did have the secret code i cant tell you... its a secret


 Yep, and I keep filling up the holes too!
If is a big 'ol werd, dude..........


rydert said:


> hey Keebs


 hey dert, howudoin?



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey.
> 
> It's OK little fella


----------



## Keebs (May 16, 2013)

By the time you read through this 
YOU WILL UNDERSTAND "TANJOOBERRYMUTTS." LOL

 I am sure I have spoken to this person, or at least his brother.

 The following is a telephone exchange between a hotel guest and room-service.

 Room Service: "Morrin. Roon sirbees."

 Guest: "Sorry, I thought I dialed room-service."

 Room Service: "Rye. Roon sirbees . . . Morrin! Joowish to oddor sunteen?"

 Guest: "Uh . . . Yes, I'd like to order bacon and eggs."

 Room Service: "Ow ulai den?"

 Guest: " . . . What??"

 Room Service: "Ow ulai den? . . . Pryed, boyud , pochd?"

 Guest: "Oh, the eggs! How do I like them? Sorry . . . Scrambled, please."

 Room Service: "Ow ulai dee bayken? Creepse?"

 Guest: "Crisp will be fine."

 Room Service: "Hokay. Ansahn toes?"

 Guest: "What?"

 Room Service: "An toes. Ulaisahn toes?"

 Guest: "I . . . Don't think so."

 Room Service: "No? Udo wan sahn toes???"

 Guest: "I feel really bad about this, but I don't know what 'udo wan sahn toes' means."

 Room Service: "Toes! Toes! . . . Why Uoo don wan toes? Ow bow Anglish moppin we botter?"

 Guest: "Oh, English muffin! I've got it! You were saying 'toast' . . . Fine . . . Yes, an English muffin will be fine."

 Room Service: "We botter?"

 Guest: "No, just put the botter on the side."

 Room Service: "Wad?

 Guest: "I mean butter . . . Just put the butter on the side."

 Room Service: "Copy?"

 Guest: "Excuse me?"

 Room Service: "Copy . . . tea . . . meel?"

 Guest: "Yes. Coffee, please . . . And that's everything."

 Room Service: "One Minnie. Scramah egg, creepse bayken, Anglish moppin, we botter on sigh and copy . . . Rye?"

 Guest: "Whatever you say."

 Room Service: "Tanjooberrymutts!"

 Guest: "You're welcome!"

 Remember I said "By the time you read through this YOU WILL UNDERSTAND  'TANJOOBERRYMUTTS,'" . . . . and now you do, don't you?!!! LOL


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 16, 2013)

See ya'll tomorrow. AND it'll be my Friday!


----------



## lilD1188 (May 16, 2013)

Keebs said:
			
		

> By the time you read through this
> YOU WILL UNDERSTAND "TANJOOBERRYMUTTS." LOL
> 
> I am sure I have spoken to this person, or at least his brother.
> ...



U stoled that off my fb didnt ya!!!!!


_Posted  from  Gon.com App  for  Android_


----------



## Da Possum (May 16, 2013)

I don't get it


----------



## Keebs (May 16, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> See ya'll tomorrow. AND it'll be my Friday!


 Mine TOOoooooooooooo!!!!!!!!



lilD1188 said:


> U stoled that off my fb didnt ya!!!!!
> 
> 
> _Posted  from  Gon.com App  for  Android_


mehbe..................


----------



## Keebs (May 16, 2013)

Is this one of Tbugs cats??????????


----------



## slip (May 16, 2013)

Skrawberrys planted, Muscadine vine bought ... Gunna find and cut some cedar for posts soon. Little more fundage build up and i/we'll be adding blueberry bushes to the list.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 16, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Is this one of Tbugs cats??????????


----------



## rydert (May 16, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


>






 for the cat................


----------



## Keebs (May 16, 2013)

slip said:


> Skrawberrys planted, Muscadine vine bought ... Gunna find and cut some cedar for posts soon. Little more fundage build up and i/we'll be adding blueberry bushes to the list.


 Kewl, what name is gonna be on the label for all yo wine making adventures?????? lets seee............ Moppet's Smoooooth Muscadine Wine........ Slips Skrawberry Yell.........


mudracing101 said:


>


if it ain't, it'd fit right in, donchathink?


----------



## Nicodemus (May 16, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Kewl, what name is gonna be on the label for all yo wine making adventures?????? lets seee............ Moppet's Smoooooth Muscadine Wine........ Slips Skrawberry Yell.........
> 
> if it ain't, it'd fit right in, donchathink?





I heard that a renegade was prowlin` through Fitzbeccaville today.


----------



## slip (May 16, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Kewl, what name is gonna be on the label for all yo wine making adventures?????? lets seee............ Moppet's Smoooooth Muscadine Wine........ Slips Skrawberry Yell.........
> 
> if it ain't, it'd fit right in, donchathink?



That aint a half bad idea...


----------



## Keebs (May 16, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> I heard that a renegade was prowlin` through Fitzbeccaville today.


who?where?when? wait "was"??????? and didn't call me??????


slip said:


> That aint a half bad idea...


you're welcome.......... need more, I'll work on it!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 16, 2013)

Keebs said:


> who?where?when? wait "was"??????? and didn't call me??????
> 
> you're welcome.......... need more, I'll work on it!





I had very valuable cargo I had to get home quick.


----------



## Keebs (May 16, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> I had very valuable cargo I had to get home quick.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 16, 2013)

Keebs said:


>




I had a big brown paper sack full of catawber worms and had to get home and on my trees post haste, before they died. Maybe next time I can give you a holler. I was on 32 and went to just the other side of Douglas.


----------



## Keebs (May 16, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> I had a big brown paper sack full of catawber worms and had to get home and on my trees post haste, before they died. Maybe next time I can give you a holler. I was on 32 and went to just the other side of Douglas.


 I'll let ya slide DIS time!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 16, 2013)

Its time , later ya'll, Keebs lets roll.


----------



## Keebs (May 16, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Its time , later ya'll, Keebs lets roll.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 16, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Welcome back Jeff. Afternoon youngins.



Thank you, sir.....good to be back!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 16, 2013)

I am not real sure but I think it is alkeehawl time.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 16, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I am not real sure but I think it is alkeehawl time.



Close enuff!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 16, 2013)

Well, the Jag is walkin behind a brand NEW mower!! He's happy happy happy!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 16, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Well, the Jag is walkin behind a brand NEW mower!! He's happy happy happy!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 16, 2013)

Morning kids ...im not sure what day uftha week it is


----------



## Hankus (May 16, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I am not real sure but I think it is alkeehawl time.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 16, 2013)

Yyyyyyyyyyyep


----------



## kracker (May 16, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Well, the Jag is walkin behind a brand NEW mower!! He's happy happy happy!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 16, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Well, the Jag is walkin behind a brand NEW mower!! He's happy happy happy!!!





WHOOOOOOT !!!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 16, 2013)

Gonna be a raw fish, rice, and wasabi kinda night!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 16, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Gonna be a raw fish, rice, and wasabi kinda night!


We went to Tokyo House, Chicken Teriyaki Bento box. Happy Happy Happy...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 16, 2013)

Deer booger steak and gwavy, black eyed peas and turnip greens .


----------



## KyDawg (May 16, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Gonna be a raw fish, rice, and wasabi kinda night!



Your stove broke?


----------



## rhbama3 (May 16, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> We went to Tokyo House, Chicken Teriyaki Bento box. Happy Happy Happy...


Thats where we're getting a takeout from. Shogun has slipped a bit under the new ownership. 


KyDawg said:


> Your stove broke?


As far as the wifey is concerned, yes.


----------



## KyDawg (May 16, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Thats where we're getting a takeout from. Shogun has slipped a bit under the new ownership.
> 
> As far as the wifey is concerned, yes.



Guess you are eating off paper plates too.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 16, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Guess you are eating off paper plates too.



pretty sure it comes in styrofoam.


----------



## KyDawg (May 16, 2013)

What kinda batter do thet put on raw fish?


----------



## rhbama3 (May 16, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> What kinda batter do thet put on raw fish?



green horseradish and soy sauce. Et wuz gud!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 16, 2013)

I ain't so sure this mower idea was all that great. Took the old one back, bought a better all around new  one.Tack on additional 3 yr warranty and an extra blade came to $500.00. Jag cut a large side yard, the front, and part of the rear. We came inside just now and he said, "All that $$$ from grass cuttin is going into my account."


----------



## KyDawg (May 16, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> green horseradish and soy sauce. Et wuz gud!!!



I just dont think raw catfish would be near as good as fried ones.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 16, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I just dont think raw catfish would be near as good as fried ones.



I'd have to agree with that. I'll stick to tuna and shrimp.


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 16, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> green horseradish and soy sauce. Et wuz gud!!!



MMM love me some sushi and sashimi. 



Jeff C. said:


> I ain't so sure this mower idea was all that great. Took the old one back, bought a better all around new  one.Tack on additional 3 yr warranty and an extra blade came to $500.00. Jag cut a large side yard, the front, and part of the rear. We came inside just now and he said, "All that $$$ from grass cuttin is going into my account."



Jag has it all figured out


----------



## Jeff C. (May 16, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> MMM love me some sushi and sashimi.
> 
> 
> 
> Jag has it all figured out



If I had all the $$$$ he says I owe him, I'd be filthy rich.


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 16, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> If I had all the $$$$ he says I owe him, I'd be filthy rich.



 yeah, Sam is the same way.


----------



## Hankus (May 16, 2013)

Well long as folks owe ya money yer never really broke


----------



## Jeff C. (May 16, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Well long as folks owe ya money yer never really broke



I reckon that's why I'm broke!


----------



## Hankus (May 16, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I reckon that's why I'm broke!



Speaking of broke..........wanna finance a Mustang interior  Ya can drive it the 6th saturday of every month


----------



## Jeff C. (May 16, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Speaking of broke..........wanna finance a Mustang interior  Ya can drive it the 6th saturday of every month



Shoot, that's my favorite Saturday!!


----------



## Hankus (May 16, 2013)

so yer in


----------



## Jeff C. (May 16, 2013)

Hankus said:


> so yer in



How many yards am I gonna have to go cut


----------



## Keebs (May 16, 2013)

hi, just a drive by, had to post a question in the cafe'........ gotta get some grub........ ribs & fries............... see ya 2morrow!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 16, 2013)

Keebs said:


> hi, just a drive by, had to post a question in the cafe'........ gotta get some grub........ ribs & fries............... see ya 2morrow!



Well, danng!!


----------



## Hankus (May 16, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> How many yards am I gonna have to go cut



depends on what ya charge


----------



## Jeff C. (May 16, 2013)

Hankus said:


> depends on what ya charge




I'll let the Jag do it then, won't take but 1.


----------



## Hankus (May 16, 2013)

herd dat


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 16, 2013)




----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (May 17, 2013)

Ever wonder what goes on when you are sleepin?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 17, 2013)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Ever wonder what goes on when you are sleepin?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 17, 2013)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Ever wonder what goes on when you are sleepin?



You can read back to find out all the going-ons.

Well it is the day most work M-Th for  





to make it better the coffee is brewed


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Sterlo58 (May 17, 2013)

Any of you dribblers want to help this lady out ?

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=7819506#post7819506


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 17, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> Any of you dribblers want to help this lady out ?
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=7819506#post7819506






I pitched in !!  Waiting on the dang yard crew to leave so I can crash .  I'm timing them, it's usually 20 minutes for $55 .  They've got 6 minutes to go . . . 


Wish da Jag was closer !!!


----------



## Keebs (May 17, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> Any of you dribblers want to help this lady out ?
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=7819506#post7819506


wouldn't let me look...............
FRIDAY!!!!!! Hey Ya'll!!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 17, 2013)

ChristaJocelyn is no longer with us...  


Mornin` folks. Good day, ain`t it? Nice to be here!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 17, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> Any of you dribblers want to help this lady out ?
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=7819506#post7819506



Yeah, I saw that!! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> I pitched in !!  Waiting on the dang yard crew to leave so I can crash .  I'm timing them, it's usually 20 minutes for $55 .  They've got 6 minutes to go . . .
> 
> 
> Wish da Jag was closer !!!



Maan, ain't that the truf!! 



Keebs said:


> wouldn't let me look...............
> FRIDAY!!!!!! Hey Ya'll!!!!!



And all this time I've been sittin here readin somethin thinkin it was Saturday. 

OH well, guess it's my Friday!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 17, 2013)

Yep, in and out in 20 minutes, 3 WHITE doods with one of 'em weedeatin,  one on a huge zero turn lawnmower, one of 'em with a blower cleaning off the concrete around the pool and the driveway.


This would normally take me about 3 hrs.  Not including beverages and pee stops . . .


One of the best moves I made about 4 yrs ago I sold lawnmower, blower, and weedeater and let somebody else worry about it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 17, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> ChristaJocelyn is no longer with us...
> 
> 
> Mornin` folks. Good day, ain`t it? Nice to be here!





Christa was ??


You tried da Elk yet ??


----------



## Keebs (May 17, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> ChristaJocelyn is no longer with us...
> 
> 
> Mornin` folks. Good day, ain`t it? Nice to be here!


oh yeah, I got something to pm you about............ gimme a minute.......


Jeff C. said:


> Yeah, I saw that!!
> Maan, ain't that the truf!!
> And all this time I've been sittin here readin somethin thinkin it was Saturday.
> 
> OH well, guess it's my Friday!!





Hooked On Quack said:


> Yep, in and out in 20 minutes, 3 WHITE doods with one of 'em weedeatin,  one on a huge zero turn lawnmower, one of 'em with a blower cleaning off the concrete around the pool and the driveway.
> 
> 
> This would normally take me about 3 hrs.  Not including beverages and pee stops . . .
> ...


wish I could do that..........


----------



## Nicodemus (May 17, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Christa was ??
> 
> 
> You tried da Elk yet ??




Not yet, savin` it for a special occasion.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 17, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yep, in and out in 20 minutes, 3 WHITE doods with one of 'em weedeatin,  one on a huge zero turn lawnmower, one of 'em with a blower cleaning off the concrete around the pool and the driveway.
> 
> 
> This would normally take me about 3 hrs.  Not including beverages and pee stops . . .
> ...



The Jag was up @ 8:30, which is amazing in itself, wanting to go cut already.


----------



## Da Possum (May 17, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yep, in and out in 20 minutes, 3 WHITE doods with one of 'em weedeatin,  one on a huge zero turn lawnmower, one of 'em with a blower cleaning off the concrete around the pool and the driveway.
> 
> 
> This would normally take me about 3 hrs.  Not including beverages and pee stops . . .
> ...




I did da same thing; except this is my first spring/summer of no yard work!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 17, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I did da same thing; except this is my first spring/summer of no yard work!



I'd hate to know what they would charge me. They'd be cutting almost 4 acres of lawn


----------



## Da Possum (May 17, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I'd hate to know what they would charge me. They'd be cutting almost 4 acres of lawn



It maybe cheaper than what Jag is charging ya


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 17, 2013)

Happy Friday to everyone.

Got up at 4:45 AM but unfortunately my gear to my rear-end was stuck in neutral this morning so I didn't get up until 6:30 AM instead.  The extra winks were surely nice.

I hurt my back on Wednesday and I am having a hard time just to be able to stand up and walk since then.  I can't find a comfortable position to sit or lay in no matter what.  I need some heavy duty pain-killers for sure today but my Doctor told me yesterday that I would be very limited because you can't mix them with some of my current medications.    Need to get this problem well and fast too.  I need to do some flying back to Texas next week.

It is tough when after taking a shower and finally being able to dry off completely, I had a heck of a time just trying to put my underwear on.   Might even go nekkkid today instead.    Heck, even a bottle of likker sounds good at the moment.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 17, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Not yet, savin` it for a special occasion.




Can't imagine anything mo special than cooking that for the Redhead ???? 





Jeff C. said:


> The Jag was up @ 8:30, which is amazing in itself, wanting to go cut already.





Turn him loose Chief !!!! 




hdm03 said:


> I did da same thing; except this is my first spring/summer of no yard work!





You're gonna love it !!!  Sometimes when I'm off and they come in the afternoons I chunk empty beer cans at 'em !! 


I'm very picky about most anything, these guys do great work !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 17, 2013)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Happy Friday to everyone.
> 
> Got up at 4:45 AM but unfortunately my gear to my rear-end was stuck in neutral this morning so I didn't get up until 6:30 AM instead.  The extra winks were surely nice.
> 
> ...






Feel for ya Uncle Mike, been there and done that more times than I can count.  Ever tried a Chiropractor ???  They'll either cure ya, or kill ya !!  Hope you get better soon bro, ain't nuttin in this world worse than back pain.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 17, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> It maybe cheaper than what Jag is charging ya



Now that you put it that way!!!! 



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Happy Friday to everyone.
> 
> Got up at 4:45 AM but unfortunately my gear to my rear-end was stuck in neutral this morning so I didn't get up until 6:30 AM instead.  The extra winks were surely nice.
> 
> ...



Yessir, know exactly how you feel, Mr. Mike. Like the Doc(quack) said, ain't nuttin worse. Hope you get some relief soon.



Hooked On Quack said:


> Can't imagine anything mo special than cooking that for the Redhead ????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He, and I, are purty disappointed right now.....light rain here.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 17, 2013)

Mornin, busy , everyone wants to work on a Friday Check in later.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 17, 2013)

Thats not even funny.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 17, 2013)

I see the wise guy is still on the loose


----------



## mudracing101 (May 17, 2013)

Change my Sig!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 17, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Mornin, busy , everyone wants to work on a Friday Check in later.



At least til noon or so!!  Mornin Mudro


----------



## mudracing101 (May 17, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> At least til noon or so!!  Mornin Mudro



Mornin Jeff. Got to change my sig, my account keeps getting hacked


----------



## Jeff C. (May 17, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Mornin Jeff. Got to change my sig, my account keeps getting hacked



 That's why I'm da Chief!!


----------



## Da Possum (May 17, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Change my Sig!!!


----------



## Keebs (May 17, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Thats not even funny.





mudracing101 said:


> Mornin Jeff. Got to change my sig, my account keeps getting hacked


what'd I miss?????????


Jeff C. said:


> That's why I'm da Chief!!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 17, 2013)

hdm03 said:


>


Hope you washed them hands


Keebs said:


> what'd I miss?????????



something bout i'm lost, dont get it, call Keebs she'll know what to do


----------



## mudracing101 (May 17, 2013)

See Its changed again.


----------



## Keebs (May 17, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Hope you washed them hands
> 
> 
> something bout i'm lost, dont get it, call Keebs she'll know what to do


and you wouldn't even leave it long enough for me to see, huh?


mudracing101 said:


> See Its changed again.


 I TOLD you, You unleashed the hoo-doo-voo-doo of GON!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (May 17, 2013)

Hope all you youngins are having a good Friday morning.


----------



## Keebs (May 17, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Hope all you youngins are having a good Friday morning.


6 hrs & 10 minutes..............


----------



## Jeff C. (May 17, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Hope all you youngins are having a good Friday morning.



Back to ya, Pops!!!


----------



## Hankus (May 17, 2013)

gettin bout snack time


----------



## Jeff C. (May 17, 2013)

Hankus said:


> gettin bout snack time



yep


----------



## Keebs (May 17, 2013)

Hankus said:


> gettin bout snack time


yep........


Jeff C. said:


> yep


oopppsss, you'd done said that, didn'tcha?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 17, 2013)

Keebs said:


> yep........
> 
> oopppsss, you'd done said that, didn'tcha?



yep!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 17, 2013)

A'ight...I've done created a monster! The Jag sneaked out on me and went up to da home place cuttin without my supervision.  

Fixin to head out give him a hand on the rider!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 17, 2013)

yep.


----------



## Keebs (May 17, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> A'ight...I've done created a monster! The Jag sneaked out on me and went up to da home place cuttin without my supervision.
> 
> Fixin to head out give him a hand on the rider!


Da boy is MOtiVated!!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> yep.


 yep!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 17, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> yep.





Keebs said:


> yep!



Mmmmm Hmmmm


----------



## Da Possum (May 17, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> yep.



huh?


----------



## Keebs (May 17, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mmmmm Hmmmm


yep!


hdm03 said:


> huh?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 17, 2013)

It's a beautiful day in da neighborhood.


----------



## Keebs (May 17, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's a beautiful day in da neighborhood.


 yep it is...........


----------



## Jeff C. (May 17, 2013)

<---------- Gobblin down a couple Dot Dogs!


----------



## Keebs (May 17, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> <---------- Gobblin down a couple Dot Dogs!


 wiff mustard?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 17, 2013)

Keebs said:


> wif mustard?



Absolutely, with mayo and ketchup too!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 17, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> <---------- Gobblin down a couple Dot Dogs!



I love Dot Dogs wiff muturd and onyun.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 17, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Absolutely, with mayo and ketchup too!!




And Jalapeno kettle chips!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 17, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I love Dot Dogs wiff muturd and onyun.



Muturd?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 17, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Muturd?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 17, 2013)

25:39 of Free form funkified filth will put you in grass cutting mode


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 17, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> 25:39 of Free form funkified filth will put you in grass cutting mode



yep....


----------



## Jeff C. (May 17, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> yep....


----------



## Jeff C. (May 17, 2013)

Check you wiff y'all later on  da Jag and I are fixin to tag team dis grass cuttin mammy jamma!!


----------



## Keebs (May 17, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Absolutely, with mayo and ketchup too!!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> I love Dot Dogs wiff muturd and onyun.





Jeff C. said:


> Muturd?





Jeff C. said:


> 25:39 of Free form funkified filth will put you in grass cutting mode


say whut?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 17, 2013)

Keebs said:


> say whut?



Whut.......


----------



## Keebs (May 17, 2013)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Whut.......


that's what I wanna know too!
Hiya papapigmy!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 17, 2013)

Keebs said:


> say whut?



Carlos Santana and Buddy Miles - Free form funkified filth



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Whut.......



Perzackly!! 

Lazer kids.......................


----------



## Keebs (May 17, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Carlos Santana and Buddy Miles - Free form funkified filth
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 oh, ok............ lawd, ya'll & ya'll's music!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 17, 2013)

Grow babies grow!!


----------



## Keebs (May 17, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Grow babies grow!!


 I kill dem thangs when they're on my mater plants!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 17, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I kill dem thangs when they're on my mater plants!!!!



I fish wiff them thangs!


----------



## Keebs (May 17, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I fish wiff them thangs!


I wanna go fissin!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 17, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I kill dem thangs when they're on my mater plants!!!!





 Them kind don`t git on mater plants!!  

You can fish with them mater worms too.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 17, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I wanna go fissin!



Me too.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 17, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Grow babies grow!!



You better be sitting on the porch with a bb gun. That tree is gonna get assaulted by every critter out there. I didn't say birds because as we all know, it's illegal to shoot birds this time of year.


----------



## KyDawg (May 17, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Grow babies grow!!



That's some fine fish bait right there. I have got a couple of trees but haven't had any worms for the last 7 years or so, and I cant find any to transplant.


----------



## Keebs (May 17, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Them kind don`t git on mater plants!!
> 
> You can fish with them mater worms too.


I wondered how long 'for you saw that!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Me too.


let's go fissin, with a cane pole & a can 'o worms!


----------



## Keebs (May 17, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> That's some fine fish bait right there. I have got a couple of trees but haven't had any worms for the last 7 years or so, and I cant find any to transplant.


 evidently you have to go to Douglas, GA to get them......


----------



## Nicodemus (May 17, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> You better be sitting on the porch with a bb gun. That tree is gonna get assaulted by every critter out there. I didn't say birds because as we all know, it's illegal to shoot birds this time of year.




The line between critters and varmints can be real thin. dadgum varmints best leave my worms alone... 




KyDawg said:


> That's some fine fish bait right there. I have got a couple of trees but haven't had any worms for the last 7 years or so, and I cant find any to transplant.



I got these for seed too. Probably 500 or so, at least.



Keebs said:


> I wondered how long 'for you saw that!
> 
> let's go fissin, with a cane pole & a can 'o worms!



Grrr...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 17, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I wondered how long 'for you saw that!
> 
> let's go fissin, with a cane pole & a can 'o worms!



You get a line, I'll get a pole. We'll go fishin in a crawdad hole. 
You know that song


----------



## Keebs (May 17, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Grrr...


 you so cute when you Grrr..... 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> You get a line, I'll get a pole. We'll go fishin in a crawdad hole.
> You know that song


THAT'S it......... I knew it was sumthin like that!


----------



## KyDawg (May 17, 2013)

Sittin on the bank till my feet get cold Honey
Sittin on the bank to my feet get cold Babe
Sittin on the bank till my feet get cold
Looking down at crawdad hole
Honey, Baby, mine


----------



## Nicodemus (May 17, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You get a line, I'll get a pole. We'll go fishin in a crawdad hole.
> You know that song





Keebs said:


> you so cute when you Grrr.....
> 
> THAT'S it......... I knew it was sumthin like that!





Little Big Town, "Boondocks".


----------



## mudracing101 (May 17, 2013)

Evenin, just checkin in to see what my sig may say now.??


----------



## mudracing101 (May 17, 2013)

Dont like that one , let me go change it,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 17, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Sittin on the bank till my feet get cold Honey
> Sittin on the bank to my feet get cold Babe
> Sittin on the bank till my feet get cold
> Looking down at crawdad hole
> Honey, Baby, mine


----------



## kracker (May 17, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> You better be sitting on the porch with a bb gun. That tree is gonna get assaulted by every critter out there. I didn't say birds because as we all know, it's illegal to shoot birds this time of year.


Rain crows.....


----------



## Nicodemus (May 17, 2013)

kracker said:


> Rain crows.....



My uncles used to keep me in BB shot and pay me 25 cent for every rain crow I brought to em.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 17, 2013)

Who wants to go fishin??


----------



## KyDawg (May 17, 2013)

I do, I think we could wade the Ocklochnee river, and catch some bluegill and stumpknockers.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 17, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Who wants to go fishin??



Who don't??


----------



## mudracing101 (May 17, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I do, I think we could wade the Ocklochnee river, and catch some bluegill and stumpknockers.



i'm in , how long of a ride is it??


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 17, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> i'm in , how long of a ride is it??



You nekked again.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 17, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I do, I think we could wade the Ocklochnee river, and catch some bluegill and stumpknockers.





mudracing101 said:


> i'm in , how long of a ride is it??



Duh, nevermind thats down my way, i'm def. in, how long till ya get here.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 17, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You nekked again.



Why , you wanna nother pic??


----------



## Keebs (May 17, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Dont like that one , let me go change it,





mudracing101 said:


> Who wants to go fishin??


MMMMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Who don't??





mrs. hornet22 said:


> You nekked again.


----------



## rydert (May 17, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You nekked again.



Mudhole be nekkid?.....


----------



## Keebs (May 17, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Why , you wanna nother pic??


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 17, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Why , you wanna nother pic??



Sig line nekkid, silly.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 17, 2013)

Keebs said:


>



 You got enuff pics


----------



## Da Possum (May 17, 2013)

rydert said:


> Mudhole be nekkid?.....



You said "Mudhole"    That makes me giggle everytime


----------



## rydert (May 17, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> You said "Mudhole"    That makes me giggle everytime



I giggled as I typed it......


----------



## Keebs (May 17, 2013)

rydert said:


> Mudhole be nekkid?.....


you heard too, huh?


----------



## Keebs (May 17, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sig line nekkid, silly.





mudracing101 said:


> You got enuff pics


nevah!


hdm03 said:


> You said "Mudhole"    That makes me giggle everytime





rydert said:


> I giggled as I typed it......


ok, I giggled too............


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## KyDawg (May 17, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Duh, nevermind thats down my way, i'm def. in, how long till ya get here.



Early June, gonna try to see if we can all get toghether around Tifton for supper one night.


----------



## Keebs (May 17, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Early June, gonna try to see if we can all get toghether around Tifton for supper one night.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 17, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Early June, gonna try to see if we can all get toghether around Tifton for supper one night.





Keebs said:


>



What she said


----------



## Keebs (May 17, 2013)

I need a ...........


----------



## Jeff C. (May 17, 2013)

Break......


----------



## Keebs (May 17, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Break......


DANCE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 17, 2013)

Gonna have to take this lawnmower back 















































Jag said he's almost up to $400,000.00 already.


----------



## kracker (May 17, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Gonna have to take this lawnmower back
> Jag said he's almost up to $400,000.00 already.


----------



## Keebs (May 17, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Gonna have to take this lawnmower back
> 
> Jag said he's almost up to $400,000.00 already.


 tell'em you done mailed him a check for it.......


----------



## mudracing101 (May 17, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Gonna have to take this lawnmower back
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (May 17, 2013)

kracker said:


>





Keebs said:


> tell'em you done mailed him a check for it.......





mudracing101 said:


>



Believe it or not, I asked him, "who's paying me?" He just went in to a blank stare. Then I asked him where I was going to get $400,000.00 to pay him. He said, "A check."


----------



## mudracing101 (May 17, 2013)

Later ya'll , Keebs lets bug out early.


----------



## Keebs (May 17, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Believe it or not, I asked him, "who's paying me?" He just went in to a blank stare. Then I asked him where I was going to get $400,000.00 to pay him. He said, "A check."





mudracing101 said:


> Later ya'll , Keebs lets bug out early.


 I was wondering if you were thinking what I was thinking............ perfect timing!
Bye Ya'll!!!!!!!!


----------



## slip (May 17, 2013)

I was working outside today and had a guy come up to me, he asks "Do you work here?" ... Well here i am in uniform with a key around my neck, walkie hanging off my pocket and a name tag on my shirt... What do you think?

He asks, "So do they drug test you right after the interview or what?"

I answerd his question and went on my way ... But wow, couldnt believe somebody would ask that...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 17, 2013)

slip said:


> I was working outside today and had a guy come up to me, he asks "Do you work here?" ... Well here i am in uniform with a key around my neck, walkie hanging off my pocket and a name tag on my shirt... What do you think?
> 
> He asks, "So do they drug test you right after the interview or what?"
> 
> I answerd his question and went on my way ... But wow, couldnt believe somebody would ask that...





Dooooood !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 17, 2013)

slip said:


> I was working outside today and had a guy come up to me, he asks "Do you work here?" ... Well here i am in uniform with a key around my neck, walkie hanging off my pocket and a name tag on my shirt... What do you think?
> 
> He asks, "So do they drug test you right after the interview or what?"
> 
> I answerd his question and went on my way ... But wow, couldnt believe somebody would ask that...



well do they?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 17, 2013)

<----------- Chikin wangs!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 17, 2013)

Mitt Romney's gonna be on the Tonight Show with Jay Leno, oughtta be a good one !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 17, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mitt Romney's gonna be on the Tonight Show with Jay Leno, oughtta be a good one !!!



I'mon try to catch it.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (May 17, 2013)

Well,
nobody seems to care bout what goes on when theys sleepin.
After readin bout whats been going on round here when yall is awake i understand.

Nuthin nor nobodys brave enough to go sneakin round here.

BB gun weildin taba worm guards, strange sig line disappearances, Mitt Romney wanderin thru, and its all normal. The only thing that got anyone riled up and excited was the thought of goin fishin!!!







BTW caught some fat trout and redfish a few days ago.
No worms were turned inside out and run thru with a hook, we caught em on rubber wiggly tailed grub lookin things.

Looks like everybody is doin good.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 17, 2013)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Well,
> nobody seems to care bout what goes on when theys sleepin.
> After readin bout whats been going on round here when yall is awake i understand.
> 
> ...



I come here for a glimpse of reality! 

I can only dream about specs and reds for now!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 17, 2013)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Well,
> nobody seems to care bout what goes on when theys sleepin.
> After readin bout whats been going on round here when yall is awake i understand.
> 
> ...





You do any guiding ???


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (May 17, 2013)

I don't even know where i am going to fish. Just ride around and when i see good water,a strong rip or something moving in the grass fish there.
If i knew what i was doing it wouldnt be a challenge.

Seriously, i listen to a few people about seasonal patterns and a shrimper who tells me what is moving.
Fish the known drops and when the fish are not there i watch and move with the trolling motor looking for a secondary spot. 
A lot of the time there are more fish on a secondary drop than the main constantly fished one.

It helps having a good boat too.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (May 17, 2013)

Channel 9 has a snake show on.
Some old british guy is going to film a rattlesnake take a mouse. The guy is getting into an old broken down looking ground blind to film this.


----------



## Keebs (May 17, 2013)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Well,
> nobody seems to care bout what goes on when theys sleepin.
> After readin bout whats been going on round here when yall is awake i understand.
> 
> ...


*Perk* Did you say "Let's go fishin"???????

Quick drive by, grilled up some cheekun, pork chops & some back strap kebobs, got some rice & french cut green beans to go with which ever I get around to eating............ say a prayer I HOPE to get on up in the morning & get my garden in tomorrow and sometime another get my pool totally up to par & ready to occupy!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 17, 2013)

Left over japukneez food fer breakfast...  day/night 8 of a 20 night skretck of 3rd shift...im to old for the this!


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (May 17, 2013)

Invite everybody over for a swim then when they show up tell em that you need to finish the pool prep.  While you do that they can do the garden. 

To get them motivated tell em that you have already sent someone for the beer!!!


----------



## Keebs (May 17, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Left over japukneez food fer breakfast...  day/night 8 of a 20 night skretck of 3rd shift...im to old for the this!


Lawdy Blood, I hate it for ya, darlin'!


Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Invite everybody over for a swim then when they show up tell em that you need to finish the pool prep.  While you do that they can do the garden.
> 
> To get them motivated tell em that you have already sent someone for the beer!!!


 I LIKE the way you think, dude!


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (May 17, 2013)

Just tryin to be helpful


----------



## Jeff C. (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 17, 2013)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Channel 9 has a snake show on.
> Some old british guy is going to film a rattlesnake take a mouse. The guy is getting into an old broken down looking ground blind to film this.




Could be one of Pookies Ameristep Blinds . . .





blood on the ground said:


> Left over japukneez food fer breakfast...  day/night 8 of a 20 night skretck of 3rd shift...im to old for the this!





Been there and done that, ain't worth the money.  Hang tough bro !!


----------



## Keebs (May 17, 2013)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Just tryin to be helpful


----------



## kracker (May 18, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Could be one of Pookies Ameristep Blinds . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I knew Pookie and Ameristep would be brought up


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 18, 2013)

can't sleep...danged sinus problems


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 18, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> can't sleep...danged sinus problems






Can't sleep either, danged work . . .


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 18, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Can't sleep either, danged work . . .



Im gunna win powerball tonight. No mo work for me


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 18, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> Im gunna win powerball tonight. No mo work for me





Hope ya do !!!



Can ya lend a brother a dolla ???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 18, 2013)

Anybody heard from Altamaha Stawker ???




Guess I'll give him a call this afternoon . 




Gonna go finish up my book . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 18, 2013)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 18, 2013)

rain has started.


----------



## Hankus (May 18, 2013)

...


----------



## Hankus (May 18, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Anybody heard from Altamaha Stawker ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah, find out if that rascal is still alive. Ain herd from him in a coons age


----------



## blood on the ground (May 18, 2013)

Man it is a nice morning if you like cutting trees out of your driveway just to get home from work....


----------



## blood on the ground (May 18, 2013)

Hankus said:


> ...



Thats a good looking green fish bro! Have fun and i hope you got some chillyans to celebrate the catch! !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 18, 2013)

Hankus said:


> ...




That'll make 2 purty fillets !!! 






Hankus said:


> yeah, find out if that rascal is still alive. Ain herd from him in a coons age





Will do neph !!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 18, 2013)

Good rainy Saturday Mornin.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 18, 2013)

That figures, just had Dawns SR3 washed and waxed yesterday and it's raining.  She's gonna have to drive my ole Corolla to work today.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 18, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Good rainy Saturday Mornin.....





Morning Chief bro, think of it this way, you just saved at least $20 worth of gas 'cause da Jag can't cut grass !


----------



## Jeff C. (May 18, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning Chief bro, think of it this way, you just saved at least $20 worth of gas 'cause da Jag can't cut grass !



Mornin Doc!! Not too mention the tens of thousands $$$ he charges.  

Actually though, thanks to him we got EVERYTHING cut all at once for a change 

BTW, I meant to ask how the vacation went?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 18, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Doc!! Not too mention the tens of thousands $$$ he charges.
> 
> Actually though, thanks to him we got EVERYTHING cut all at once for a change
> 
> BTW, I meant to ask how the vacation went?





Da Jag is a business man !!!



7 days in a million dolla condo, uncrowded (beach, traffic,restaurants,) was awesome getaway therapy for myself and the wife !! 


Unit is located on the 3rd floor, overlooking the steps and deck da gals got to climb to shower/rinse off.  


Doooooooood, the boob and fanny shots are AWESOME !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 18, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Da Jag is a business man !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





 You could've at least sent US, the lowly masses, a pic or three!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 18, 2013)

Waterin` newly planted trees and tendin` my garden. Ya`ll send some of that rain down here. I need it bad.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 18, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Waterin` newly planted trees and tendin` my garden. Ya`ll send some of that rain down here. I need it bad.






Just look up in da sky and say GRRRRR, and then


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 18, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Waterin` newly planted trees and tendin` my garden. Ya`ll send some of that rain down here. I need it bad.





'Still gonna grab yo buttocks one day . . .





Just how far long are you from a nursing home ?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 18, 2013)

Okay, that's it, I'm delerious, gotta crash . . .


----------



## Nicodemus (May 18, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Still gonna grab yo buttocks one day . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...






 You ain`t right!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 18, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Still gonna grab yo buttocks one day . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hooked On Quack said:


> Okay, that's it, I'm delerious, gotta crash . . .



Yeah, I think I'd end it on that note!! 



Nicodemus said:


> You ain`t right!



Did you blush a little bit there, Nic?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 18, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> You ain`t right!





My Daddy started telling me that a very young age !! 


Later ya'll gotta crash !!


----------



## KyDawg (May 18, 2013)

Wet dreary Saturday in the bluegrass. But the sun will shine bright tomorrow and I will be $550 million richer. Done got the winning ticket. Dont worry I will still post every couple of weeks just so the peons can tell their friends they heard from me.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 18, 2013)

Facebook is da debil.....
Okay, so i took my two pairs of turkey legs out of the freezer last night to thaw out. I had ordered some Stop-Rot and Balmex( embalming fluid) from a taxidermy shop and got it yesterday. So what does Bubbette do? Takes a pic of the feet in the fridge and post it on FB. Glad she missed the turkey head in a zip-loc in the next drawer. Gonna get a european mount turkey skull and neck to put on the plaque.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 18, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Wet dreary Saturday in the bluegrass. But the sun will shine bright tomorrow and I will be $550 million richer. Done got the winning ticket. Dont worry I will still post every couple of weeks just so the peons can tell their friends they heard from me.



I hate to tell you this, KY, But i'm in a $20 a person pool at work. I think we got 180 quick pick's yesterday. I'm already looking at hunting land for sale!


----------



## KyDawg (May 18, 2013)

I done ordered one of them $100,000 Vipers and signed a contract on 5000 prime acres in Worth County. I will let you come hunt though.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 18, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I done ordered one of them $100,000 Vipers and signed a contract on 5000 prime acres in Worth County. I will let you come hunt though.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 18, 2013)

I don't need to win a lottery, the Jag is worth Billyons $$$


----------



## KyDawg (May 18, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I don't need to win a lottery, the Jag is worth Billyons $$$



I am going to buy both of my Grandsons a push mower tomorrow, in case I dont win the lottery.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 18, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I am going to buy both of my Grandsons a push mower tomorrow, in case I dont win the lottery.




It worked for me.


----------



## kracker (May 18, 2013)

Y'all will know if I win, nobody will ever hear from my fat butt again!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 18, 2013)

[QUOlawwwd help me, im sleeeepyto tadefTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## Jeff C. (May 18, 2013)

kracker said:


> Y'all will know if I win, nobody will ever hear from my fat butt again!!!



 We barely do now, you must be loaded!!


----------



## kracker (May 18, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> We barely do now, you must be loaded!!


----------



## KyDawg (May 18, 2013)

Afternoon kracker.


----------



## kracker (May 18, 2013)

How you Mr. Dawg?


----------



## KyDawg (May 18, 2013)

kracker said:


> How you Mr. Dawg?



If I was any better there would be two of me Mr kracker.


----------



## slip (May 18, 2013)

Mornin yall .....  First saturday off in 4 weeks.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 18, 2013)

slip said:


> Mornin yall .....  First saturday off in 4 weeks.



Do you have buggy fever?


----------



## Hankus (May 18, 2013)

yep, off work, now to do my work


----------



## slip (May 18, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Do you have buggy fever?



Not that i am aware of.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 18, 2013)

3 hrs sleep, feel's like somebody beat me in da head wit a hammer . . . 



Now, I gotta get all cleaned up and go to one 'o dem fancy partay's wif da wife.



Thank I'll get just drunk as (you know what) and mebbe she'll leave me at home . . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 18, 2013)

hooked on quack said:


> 3 hrs sleep, feel's like somebody beat me in da head wit a hammer . . . Facepalm:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



fify


----------



## turtlebug (May 18, 2013)

Sammich and family update. 


9 days old.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 18, 2013)




----------



## Jeff C. (May 18, 2013)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 18, 2013)

Jag done blowed up da the new mower ???


----------



## Jeff C. (May 18, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Jag done blowed up da the new mower ???



Nooooooo.....not yet, thankfully it was raining not too long ago! 

Was wonderin why the  ....3 hrs of sleep or the partay?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 18, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Nooooooo.....not yet, thankfully it was raining not too long ago!
> 
> Was wonderin why the  ....3 hrs of sleep or the partay?






Both . .


----------



## Jeff C. (May 18, 2013)

Gonna be a fried chikin, roasted baby cabbages(brussel sprouts), mashed taters, biskits and gravy, and a jalapeno pepper or 2 kind of night.


----------



## Hankus (May 18, 2013)

Any yall got a 94-8 Mustang interior ya don't want no more. Really jus settle for a working drivers side seat frame. It jus ain my year on rides


----------



## Jeff C. (May 18, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Any yall got a 94-8 Mustang interior ya don't want no more. Really jus settle for a working drivers side seat frame. It jus ain my year on rides



I bet Billy's got one or two!


----------



## one hogman (May 18, 2013)

kracker said:


> Rain crows.....



We used to have Catawba worm trees growing up, I know what you mean  about those Rain Crows [ Yellow Billed Cuckoo ] They sure do like em, I recall a few of them met their demise in those days. the worms we didn't fish with we sold for 2 cents a piece, that was a fortune in the sixties


----------



## Keebs (May 18, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 3 hrs sleep, feel's like somebody beat me in da head wit a hammer . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well, did it work?????


Hooked On Quack said:


>


OH, that reminds me............ "your" Rooster is now named "MillyBoy"....... with the garden going in, me thinks the rest of the roosters are gonna be *re-located* but "Millyboy" will be spared if he don't mess wiff da garden, if he does, eh, he's gone too......


Hankus said:


> Any yall got a 94-8 Mustang interior ya don't want no more. Really jus settle for a working drivers side seat frame. It jus ain my year on rides


can ya inter-change seats from a Rodeo??? Lincoln?that's 'bout all I got........


----------



## Jeff C. (May 18, 2013)

Keebs said:


> well, did it work?????
> 
> OH, that reminds me............ "your" Rooster is now named "MillyBoy"....... with the garden going in, me thinks the rest of the roosters are gonna be *re-located* but "Millyboy" will be spared if he don't mess wiff da garden, if he does, eh, he's gone too......
> 
> can ya inter-change seats from a Rodeo??? Lincoln?that's 'bout all I got........


----------



## Keebs (May 18, 2013)

OH!!!!!!! FORGOT to say.......... I haz blisters on top of blisters.......getting the garden tilled........


----------



## Jeff C. (May 18, 2013)

Keebs said:


> OH!!!!!!! FORGOT to say.......... I haz blisters on top of blisters.......getting the garden tilled........



Dem blisters will be worth it though!


----------



## Keebs (May 18, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


>


I tilled and "re-tilled" and raked and raked......... it is MUCH smaller than last year, I just hope it all produces.......... I am too old for this mess.........


----------



## Jeff C. (May 18, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I tilled and "re-tilled" and raked and raked......... it is MUCH smaller than last year, I just hope it all produces.......... I am too old for this mess.........



I threatened to go to the Farmer's market once a week this year, but the Jag and MizT love havin one to pick from.


----------



## Keebs (May 18, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I threatened to go to the Farmer's market once a week this year, but the Jag and MizT love havin one to pick from.


I know what they mean, but "they ain't the ones" making it...... naw, I know it'll be worth it, but dangit, I am tired of being tired from doing things......... getting older sucks big time....


----------



## Hankus (May 18, 2013)

Keebs said:


> well, did it work?????
> 
> OH, that reminds me............ "your" Rooster is now named "MillyBoy"....... with the garden going in, me thinks the rest of the roosters are gonna be *re-located* but "Millyboy" will be spared if he don't mess wiff da garden, if he does, eh, he's gone too......
> 
> can ya inter-change seats from a Rodeo??? Lincoln?that's 'bout all I got........



no, from an explorer or f150 won't do it neither


----------



## Jeff C. (May 18, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I know what they mean, but "they ain't the ones" making it...... naw, I know it'll be worth it, but dangit, I am tired of being tired from doing things......... getting older sucks big time....



I hear ya, never would have got this one in without the tractor, plow and harrow. It ain't even big enough to put a tractor on, but I wasn't gonna hand dig it again, plus break new ground. I need a tiller.


----------



## slip (May 18, 2013)

Aye yall got any ideas for something strong to string from 3 posts for muscadines to grow on? Cant figure out what everybody uses


----------



## Hankus (May 18, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I hear ya, never would have got this one in without the tractor, plow and harrow. It ain't even big enough to put a tractor on, but I wasn't gonna hand dig it again, plus break new ground. I need a tiller.



tiller, the dream of redneck gardeners all ova


----------



## Hankus (May 18, 2013)

slip said:


> Aye yall got any ideas for something strong to string from 3 posts for muscadines to grow on? Cant figure out what everybody uses



I'd use 10 solid copper wire cause I got some. Fence wire? Wire period


----------



## Jeff C. (May 18, 2013)

slip said:


> Aye yall got any ideas for something strong to string from 3 posts for muscadines to grow on? Cant figure out what everybody uses



Slip, lemme look in the barn. I may have some wire.


----------



## slip (May 18, 2013)

Hankus said:


> I'd use 10 solid copper wire cause I got some. Fence wire? Wire period



Thats a idea ... and i've got lots of steel letric fence wire around ... 







How did i not think of that....


----------



## Hankus (May 18, 2013)

slip said:


> Thats a idea ... and i've got lots of steel letric fence wire around ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



eddicated beyond yer inteligence


----------



## slip (May 18, 2013)

Ok so i use that wire ... How would i get ALL of the slack out and make it tight by hand? 




Just really dont wanna wait 3 years for it to get big and grown only to fall over like happend to the neighbors when it got heavy.


----------



## slip (May 18, 2013)

Found a brown "4/5 quart" bottle in the woods with "Federal law forbids sale or re-use of this bottle" on it.


Is the feds gunna get me if i sale it as just an old bottle? or re-use it as decoration?


----------



## Hankus (May 18, 2013)

slip said:


> Ok so i use that wire ... How would i get ALL of the slack out and make it tight by hand?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



eye bolt in end posts, center post drilled through. Use a turn buckle on one rnd. so post, eye bolt, turn buckle, wire, through post, eye bolt, post. May want something to stabilize the end posts similar to guy wires on telephone poles.


----------



## Hankus (May 18, 2013)

slip said:


> Found a brown "4/5 quart" bottle in the woods with "Federal law forbids sale or re-use of this bottle" on it.
> 
> 
> Is the feds gunna get me if i sale it as just an old bottle? or re-use it as decoration?



Yep, nice knowin ya.


----------



## Hankus (May 18, 2013)

turnbuckle. set it loose as it'll go then pull the wire tight as itll get. Turn it tight an the wire will tighten up like a banjo string.


----------



## slip (May 18, 2013)

Hankus said:


> eye bolt in end posts, center post drilled through. Use a turn buckle on one rnd. so post, eye bolt, turn buckle, wire, through post, eye bolt, post. May want something to stabilize the end posts similar to guy wires on telephone poles.





Hankus said:


> turnbuckle. set it loose as it'll go then pull the wire tight as itll get. Turn it tight an the wire will tighten up like a banjo string.


That ... sounds like a plan.

All of this for some dadgum grapes in a few years...
Love um though


Hankus said:


> Yep, nice knowin ya.


----------



## Keebs (May 18, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I hear ya, never would have got this one in without the tractor, plow and harrow. It ain't even big enough to put a tractor on, but I wasn't gonna hand dig it again, plus break new ground. I need a tiller.


I hear ya!


slip said:


> Aye yall got any ideas for something strong to string from 3 posts for muscadines to grow on? Cant figure out what everybody uses


uuummmm............. hold on a minute............


slip said:


> Thats a idea ... and i've got lots of *steel letric fence wire* around ...
> 
> How did i not think of that....


 'cause ya didn't think of it earlier...........


slip said:


> Ok so i use that wire ... How would i get ALL of the slack out and make it tight by hand?
> Just really dont wanna wait 3 years for it to get big and grown only to fall over like happend to the neighbors when it got heavy.


uuummmmmmmmmmm...........


slip said:


> Found a brown "4/5 quart" bottle in the woods with "Federal law forbids sale or re-use of this bottle" on it.
> 
> 
> Is the feds gunna get me if i sale it as just an old bottle? or re-use it as decoration?





Hankus said:


> eye bolt in end posts, center post drilled through. Use a turn buckle on one rnd. so post, eye bolt, turn buckle, wire, through post, eye bolt, post. May want something to stabilize the end posts similar to guy wires on telephone poles.


There ya go........... HANKUS TO DA RESCUE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hankus (May 18, 2013)

slip said:


> That ... sounds like a plan.
> 
> All of this for some dadgum grapes in a few years...
> Love um though



You'll be fine......mebbe


----------



## slip (May 19, 2013)

Keebs said:


>


You'll send letters from the outside right? Tell me what trees and the sun looks like, what birds sound like ... Right?


Hankus said:


> You'll be fine......mebbe



They'll never take me alive nor my brown bottle intact....



Makes ya wonder what coulda been in it, though...


----------



## Hankus (May 19, 2013)

slip said:


> You'll send letters from the outside right? Tell me what trees and the sun looks like, what birds sound like ... Right?
> 
> 
> They'll never take me alive nor my brown bottle intact....
> ...



poison or medicine is my bet. The brown color means light would break down the contents.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (May 19, 2013)

Go to a tractor supply, agri supply, etc Go to the letric fence section. Look for  a tensioner, looks like a spool with a ratchet locking catch.

Put a lag bolt thru a mounting hole in it to attach it to the post.
Put the wire on it and wind it with a wrench.

Use 3/16 stranded cable, it will last for years. Solid electric fence wire breaks  every 2 years.

Brace the end posts with a brace towards the center of the run. Put it at the top of the end post down at a 45deg. angle to a post at ground level. This will keep the posts from pulling inward and the wire from sagging.

I used a ratcheting tensioner at each end of mine.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (May 19, 2013)

They are  a little cheaper than the turnbuckles  and will wind up a bunch of slack.


----------



## slip (May 19, 2013)

Knew i could count on yall for some help.

Night errybody ...


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (May 19, 2013)

I have 150' if grape arbor built in the above design. the cable and tensioners have been on it for 8yrs. and still tight.

Happy to pass on what little knowledge i possess.


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 19, 2013)

rain rain go away. I got yard work to do today.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 19, 2013)

Sunday morning it is


----------



## blood on the ground (May 19, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Sunday morning it is



Mernin G hope all is well with you this sundy mernin


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 19, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Mernin G hope all is well with you this sundy mernin



blood all is well,  the thunder and lightening are going off and the roof is holding.   All is well with you?


----------



## blood on the ground (May 19, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> blood all is well,  the thunder and lightening are going off and the roof is holding.   All is well with you?



All is good bro, just listening to the rain this morning


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2013)

Mornin kids.....it was a blueberry pancakes, eggs over easy, sausage links kind of mornin.


----------



## turtlebug (May 19, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin kids.....it was a blueberry pancakes, eggs over easy, sausage links kind of mornin.



Sounds good. Took me two hours just to get my head together enough to cook instant mix muffins. 

Mini-Me and Me are sick as a dog. She was at a birthday party yesterday and around lunchtime started getting sick. I was here at the house and same thing. Hit both of us about 1 or 2. Not sure what it is but this is some nasty crud. 

Gonna eat my muffins and lay back down so I can cough, hack, sneez and blow my nose some more.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Sounds good. Took me two hours just to get my head together enough to cook instant mix muffins.
> 
> Mini-Me and Me are sick as a dog. She was at a birthday party yesterday and around lunchtime started getting sick. I was here at the house and same thing. Hit both of us about 1 or 2. Not sure what it is but this is some nasty crud.
> 
> Gonna eat my muffins and lay back down so I can cough, hack, sneez and blow my nose some more.



 Dang girl.....hope y'all whip that mess soon. Sounds like what my daughter has right now. Jag and I had our grass cuttin allergies actin up, but that is only temporary.


----------



## turtlebug (May 19, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang girl.....hope y'all whip that mess soon. Sounds like what my daughter has right now. Jag and I had our grass cuttin allergies actin up, but that is only temporary.




I thought mine was allergies/sinus crap yesterday, til I picked her up from the party last night and she sounded horrible too.

I know a lot of her band mates have had some sort of crud. We went to the band banquet Tuesday night and I wouldn't be surprised if we picked it up from one of them. Buffet food, lots of hugging. Perfect opportunity for this junk to spread. 

Hope your daughter gets to feeling better soon. This mess ain't no fun.


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 19, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I thought mine was allergies/sinus crap yesterday, til I picked her up from the party last night and she sounded horrible too.
> 
> I know a lot of her band mates have had some sort of crud. We went to the band banquet Tuesday night and I wouldn't be surprised if we picked it up from one of them. Buffet food, lots of hugging. Perfect opportunity for this junk to spread.
> 
> Hope your daughter gets to feeling better soon. This mess ain't no fun.



That's no fun. Hope yall get better quick. 
I was just saying this morning that I have not had a cold in almost 2 years. Just happens to be the time I started drinking a tall cold glass of vegetable juice every morning. 
HHMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 19, 2013)

Steady raining in MON.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Steady raining in MON.



Threatening here, with a light sprinkle earlier.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2013)

I just can't get motivated to do indoor HoneyDoo's today!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 19, 2013)

3.5" in the gauge here.  Dry skies right now but looks like more on the way.


----------



## KyDawg (May 19, 2013)

Afternoon youngins.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> 3.5" in the gauge here.  Dry skies right now but looks like more on the way.



Comin down good here!



KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins.




AFT, Pops!


----------



## kracker (May 19, 2013)

Hey.

I think it's nap time....


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2013)

kracker said:


> Hey.
> 
> I think it's nap time....



If it weren't for youtube I would've been there already.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 19, 2013)

Rain is bringing da nakes out. This one was in the middle of the driveway. H22 had sprayed clorox on the driveway earlier today to clean it while it was raining. Hope it didn't hurt da nake. I think he's a good nake. I had to take the pic. H22 was on the porch freakin out. 
Rat snake


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Rain is bringing da nakes out. This one was in the middle of the driveway. H22 had sprayed clorox on the driveway earlier today to clean it while it was raining. Hope it didn't hurt da nake. I think he's a good nake. I had to take the pic. H22 was on the porch freakin out.
> Rat snake



He's all knotted up!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 19, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> He's all knotted up!!



I know! He wasn't like that until I started taking pics. I think the flash freaked him out. You shoulda heard Chris. "Don't get too close, watch out."  He's such a girl when it comes to nakes.  He went up to the shop to get something and I yelled out the back door to watch out for that snake. He did some jesture wiff his hand and yelled somepin I couldn't understand.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 19, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Rain is bringing da nakes out. This one was in the middle of the driveway. H22 had sprayed clorox on the driveway earlier today to clean it while it was raining. Hope it didn't hurt da nake. I think he's a good nake. I had to take the pic. H22 was on the porch freakin out.
> Rat snake



Correct, dear. A purty rat snake.


----------



## Hankus (May 19, 2013)

keep that egg thievin rascal up there


----------



## KyDawg (May 19, 2013)

Grey on brown he will bite your hound.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 19, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Correct, dear. A purty rat snake.



I do gots smarts after all. I knew he was a good nake. He was real purty before he got all freaked out at me takin his picture. Like Jeffro said, he got all knotted up. 
Thank ya sir.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 19, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Grey on brown he will bite your hound.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2013)

Looks like it's gonna be a homemade pizza night!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 19, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Looks like it's gonna be a homemade pizza night!!



Ribs,tater salik and such here. Not a great weekend here. My 87 year old Dad was put in the hospital for bleeding ulcers from taking Aleive for his back pain.(Cuss word). Anyway, he's back home today, but VERY disoriented. When I get upset, I bake or iron clothes. Well, I baked. We have Molasses cookies and two Buttermilk pies here tonight.  for my precious Diddy please.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 19, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ribs,tater salik and such here. Not a great weekend here. My 87 year old Dad was put in the hospital for bleeding ulcers from taking Aleive for his back pain.(Cuss word). Anyway, he's back home today, but VERY disoriented. When I get upset, I bake or iron clothes. Well, I baked. We have Molasses cookies and two Buttermilk pies here tonight.  for my precious Diddy please.



prayers sent


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 19, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ribs,tater salik and such here. Not a great weekend here. My 87 year old Dad was put in the hospital for bleeding ulcers from taking Aleive for his back pain.(Cuss word). Anyway, he's back home today, but VERY disoriented. When I get upset, I bake or iron clothes. Well, I baked. We have Molasses cookies and two Buttermilk pies here tonight.  for my precious Diddy please.



Mandy,
prayers for your Diddy. My Dad had an episode this weekend as well. Had to take 3 nitro pills. Growin old is bad painful.


----------



## kracker (May 19, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ribs,tater salik and such here. Not a great weekend here. My 87 year old Dad was put in the hospital for bleeding ulcers from taking Aleive for his back pain.(Cuss word). Anyway, he's back home today, but VERY disoriented. When I get upset, I bake or iron clothes. Well, I baked. We have Molasses cookies and two Buttermilk pies here tonight.  for my precious Diddy please.


 for your father...


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2013)

Mandy,I hope he gets better soon! I need to go see mine soon, and when I do I plan on visiting the Cafe 356 if all is well.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 19, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ribs,tater salik and such here. Not a great weekend here. My 87 year old Dad was put in the hospital for bleeding ulcers from taking Aleive for his back pain.(Cuss word). Anyway, he's back home today, but VERY disoriented. When I get upset, I bake or iron clothes. Well, I baked. We have Molasses cookies and two Buttermilk pies here tonight.  for my precious Diddy please.





Mandy, you have our prayers from down here as well.


----------



## turtlebug (May 19, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ribs,tater salik and such here. Not a great weekend here. My 87 year old Dad was put in the hospital for bleeding ulcers from taking Aleive for his back pain.(Cuss word). Anyway, he's back home today, but VERY disoriented. When I get upset, I bake or iron clothes. Well, I baked. We have Molasses cookies and two Buttermilk pies here tonight.  for my precious Diddy please.



You got em sis.  









Tater skins for me, popcorn chicken for Mini-Me and Bait cooked himself some chicken and rice. Nobody felt like cooking much of anything. It was free for all night. I personally didn't care, can't taste anything anyway.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 19, 2013)

Thanks so much for the prayers for my Diddy. I wish ya'll could meet him. He is the most precious, funny,always in a good mood man. I was his boy he never had, and he taught me well.


----------



## Laneybird (May 19, 2013)

Prayers sent...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 19, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Mandy,I hope he gets better soon! I need to go see mine soon, and when I do I plan on visiting the Cafe 356 if all is well.



You best stop by here. My boy wants to meet the Jag. I feel sure they are gonna be BBF!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You best stop by here. My boy wants to meet the Jag. I feel sure they are gonna be BBF!



I'll let y'all know when I go.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 19, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ribs,tater salik and such here. Not a great weekend here. My 87 year old Dad was put in the hospital for bleeding ulcers from taking Aleive for his back pain.(Cuss word). Anyway, he's back home today, but VERY disoriented. When I get upset, I bake or iron clothes. Well, I baked. We have Molasses cookies and two Buttermilk pies here tonight.  for my precious Diddy please.



Sorry to hear about your Dad, Mandy. Hope he gets better!


Fried shrimp, baked lemon pepper fish, garlic butter lobster tails, and french fries. I swear, you'd think a 19 year olds birthday supper would be a hamburger. 
Oh well, I'm eating good tonight and Bubbette is leaving for Colorado again in the morning.


----------



## Hankus (May 19, 2013)

prayers sent


----------



## slip (May 19, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ribs,tater salik and such here. Not a great weekend here. My 87 year old Dad was put in the hospital for bleeding ulcers from taking Aleive for his back pain.(Cuss word). Anyway, he's back home today, but VERY disoriented. When I get upset, I bake or iron clothes. Well, I baked. We have Molasses cookies and two Buttermilk pies here tonight.  for my precious Diddy please.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 19, 2013)

Happy Monday kids....

Prayers from here Mandy


----------



## KyDawg (May 19, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ribs,tater salik and such here. Not a great weekend here. My 87 year old Dad was put in the hospital for bleeding ulcers from taking Aleive for his back pain.(Cuss word). Anyway, he's back home today, but VERY disoriented. When I get upset, I bake or iron clothes. Well, I baked. We have Molasses cookies and two Buttermilk pies here tonight.  for my precious Diddy please.



Prayers sent. I take Aleve bout every day, gonna stop that and find an alternative.


----------



## Keebs (May 19, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ribs,tater salik and such here. Not a great weekend here. My 87 year old Dad was put in the hospital for bleeding ulcers from taking Aleive for his back pain.(Cuss word). Anyway, he's back home today, but VERY disoriented. When I get upset, I bake or iron clothes. Well, I baked. We have Molasses cookies and two Buttermilk pies here tonight.  for my precious Diddy please.


's for your Diddy, sista from another mista!


Sterlo58 said:


> Mandy,
> prayers for your Diddy. My Dad had an episode this weekend as well. Had to take 3 nitro pills. Growin old is bad painful.


's for your's too, Neil!
GARDEN PLANTED!!!!!!!!!! Roosters caught & penned, trying to decide their fate...... Millyboy don't know how to act on the roost by himself, but if he messes with my garden tomorrow, HE too, will be gone!


----------



## KyDawg (May 19, 2013)

Keeb we need to start getting our little get together planned. I will pm you the dates that we will be that way.


----------



## Keebs (May 19, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Keeb we need to start getting our little get together planned. I will pm you the dates that we will be that way.


 Just let me know, I'll see who I can gather up!
ok, gonna find some grub and call it a night....... lawd have mercy my back and hands are killing me!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 20, 2013)

Thick as pea soup outside.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 20, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Sounds good. Took me two hours just to get my head together enough to cook instant mix muffins.
> 
> Mini-Me and Me are sick as a dog. She was at a birthday party yesterday and around lunchtime started getting sick. I was here at the house and same thing. Hit both of us about 1 or 2. Not sure what it is but this is some nasty crud.
> 
> Gonna eat my muffins and lay back down so I can cough, hack, sneez and blow my nose some more.





Tbug, I hate to break it to this way BUT, I think that your family is allergic to CATS !!!    





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ribs,tater salik and such here. Not a great weekend here. My 87 year old Dad was put in the hospital for bleeding ulcers from taking Aleive for his back pain.(Cuss word). Anyway, he's back home today, but VERY disoriented. When I get upset, I bake or iron clothes. Well, I baked. We have Molasses cookies and two Buttermilk pies here tonight.  for my precious Diddy please.




Mandy, I am a little late on this BUT my Prayers are being sent for your Diddy.  After reading back this morning, I think that he is quite a gentleman that just happens to have a Daughter that is a true gem just like him.  Hope that he gets better soon.

As to taking the Aleve pain killer etc, just this past week I hurt my back and I thought that Aleve would be a good choice for helping with my back pain.  However, my Doctor and also my Pharmacist told me NOT to take Aleve since I was already taking blood thinners such as an Aspirin and Plavix each day.  This combination could cause bleeding problems.  I was advised that a product with Acetaminophen would be much more appropriate for me instead.  So that is what I took for my the pain during the past several days and my back is feeling much better and I do have much more movement now.


Now as to the rest of the news......HAPPY MONDAY to all of you fellow drivelers.  I hope that you didn't get washed away over the weekend.  Now it is time to get back to work and be a productive member of society.  Carry-on !!!


----------



## Hankus (May 20, 2013)

yep


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 20, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ribs,tater salik and such here. Not a great weekend here. My 87 year old Dad was put in the hospital for bleeding ulcers from taking Aleive for his back pain.(Cuss word). Anyway, he's back home today, but VERY disoriented. When I get upset, I bake or iron clothes. Well, I baked. We have Molasses cookies and two Buttermilk pies here tonight.  for my precious Diddy please.






Prayers for your Pops, Mandy.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 20, 2013)

Mornin Erybody.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 20, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Mornin Erybody.



Top of the mernin Mud!!! And top of the mernin to all you otha kids


----------



## Jeff C. (May 20, 2013)

Mornin....heavy fog and wet.


----------



## Da Possum (May 20, 2013)

Good moaning folks


----------



## Keebs (May 20, 2013)

any body giving away free massages??
Howdy Folks!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 20, 2013)

Keebs said:


> any body giving away free massages??
> Howdy Folks!



Not at this time, will a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 do?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 20, 2013)

Gonna be a goood day


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 20, 2013)

Mornin


Da sky fell down.


----------



## Keebs (May 20, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Not at this time, will a
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 always, from you!


Jeff C. said:


> Gonna be a goood day





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin
> 
> 
> Da sky fell down.


 there too??


----------



## kracker (May 20, 2013)

Hey y'all...


----------



## Jeff C. (May 20, 2013)

kracker said:


> Hey y'all...



Hey kracker...you doin all right? Haven't had an update in a while.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 20, 2013)

Lack of sleep will kilt a fella


----------



## kracker (May 20, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey kracker...you doin all right? Haven't had an update in a while.


Fair to middlin' Jeff. I guess it's one of those no news is good news deals.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 20, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Lack of sleep will kilt a fella



Not only that, it'll make ya sleepy!



kracker said:


> Fair to middlin' Jeff. I guess it's one of those no news is good news deals.



Hallelujah then!!  Lil Obi keepin ya bizzy?


----------



## Keebs (May 20, 2013)

kracker said:


> Hey y'all...


 Music Man!


blood on the ground said:


> Lack of sleep will kilt a fella


 I sowwy, I'll try to be more quiet next time................


----------



## Jeff C. (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Keebs (May 20, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


>


----------



## KyDawg (May 20, 2013)

I have a thousand young maple trees coming up in my Garden. Wonder if I could sell them?


----------



## Da Possum (May 20, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


>





Keebs said:


>


----------



## rydert (May 20, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I have a thousand young maple trees coming up in my Garden. Wonder if I could sell them?



ever thought about making maple leaf speedos?.......just sayin..........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 20, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


>





Keebs said:


>





hdm03 said:


>



LAWD.


----------



## Keebs (May 20, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I have a thousand young maple trees coming up in my Garden. Wonder if I could sell them?


See if folks want oak trees, I have a gahzillon of those things!


hdm03 said:


>


uh-oh.......


rydert said:


> ever thought about making maple leaf speedos?.......just sayin..........





mrs. hornet22 said:


> LAWD.


 I knew that'd get your attention..........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 20, 2013)

speakin of . What's fer lunch


----------



## Keebs (May 20, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> speakin of . What's fer lunch


 I cleaned out da fridge......... not sure what all I have...... black beans & rice, a little pok chop......... gotta figure out what I'm gonna cook tonight!


----------



## rydert (May 20, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> speakin of . What's fer lunch



dunno.....gotta go check da fridge.......





SPAM sammich wif mustard


----------



## KyDawg (May 20, 2013)

rydert said:


> ever thought about making maple leaf speedos?.......just sayin..........



Now you know good and well that Maples would never make.......ah just forget about it.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 20, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


>





Keebs said:


>





hdm03 said:


>





mrs. hornet22 said:


> LAWD.





Keebs said:


> See if folks want oak trees, I have a gahzillon of those things!
> 
> uh-oh.......
> 
> ...



I was hopin she would show up...... I ain't got time fo dat!!! 



KyDawg said:


> I have a thousand young maple trees coming up in my Garden. Wonder if I could sell them?



Silver, Red, or Japanese? 



rydert said:


> ever thought about making maple leaf speedos?.......just sayin..........



 

And I don't even like the 'smell your hand' thingamuhjiggy.


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 20, 2013)

Leftover grilled pork loin for lunch. Better today than yesterday


----------



## KyDawg (May 20, 2013)

Jeff I have silver, and red ones. I have a couple of Japanese maples, but they dont put out them hellicopter seed/leaves that blow everywhere. Not yet anyway.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 20, 2013)

Mmmmm, venison meat loat with butter beans and steamed portabello shrooms, squash, and onions.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 20, 2013)

kydawg said:


> jeff i have silver, and red ones. I have a couple of japanese maples, but they dont put out them hellicopter seed/leaves that blow everywhere. Not yet anyway.



10-4.


----------



## Keebs (May 20, 2013)

rydert said:


> dunno.....gotta go check da fridge.......
> 
> SPAM sammich wif mustard


it has to be fried! 


KyDawg said:


> Now you know good and well that Maples would never make.......ah just forget about it.





Jeff C. said:


> I was hopin she would show up...... I ain't got time fo dat!!!





Sterlo58 said:


> Leftover grilled pork loin for lunch. Better today than yesterday


sounds good!


KyDawg said:


> Jeff I have silver, and red ones. I have a couple of Japanese maples, but they dont put out them hellicopter seed/leaves that blow everywhere. Not yet anyway.


That red maple is puuuuurty!


----------



## rydert (May 20, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Now you know good and well that Maples would never make.......ah just forget about it.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 20, 2013)

Wafflehouse


----------



## Keebs (May 20, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Wafflehouse


 it didn't get wiped out in the tornadothunderflood ya'll had???


----------



## mudracing101 (May 20, 2013)

Keebs said:


> it didn't get wiped out in the tornadothunderflood ya'll had???



Nope rained for a minute and quit. Wind got up bad at first, dogs got scared


----------



## Jeff C. (May 20, 2013)

Leftover fried chicken, biskit, jalapeno!


----------



## KyDawg (May 20, 2013)

Pimento cheese sammich and chicken noodle soup


----------



## Keebs (May 20, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Nope rained for a minute and quit. Wind got up bad at first, dogs got scared


 I heard it coming thru the woods while I was planting the cucumbers....... I kept repeating to myself, "I gotta get done, I gotta get done" next thing I heard a loud *SNAP* and so did the horses, they went to the other end of the pen & I went to the porch!


Jeff C. said:


> Leftover fried chicken, biskit, jalapeno!


Didja warm up the chicken or eat it cold? inquiring minds need to know........


KyDawg said:


> Pimento cheese sammich and chicken noodle soup


great combo!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 20, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I heard it coming thru the woods while I was planting the cucumbers....... I kept repeating to myself, "I gotta get done, I gotta get done" next thing I heard a loud *SNAP* and so did the horses, they went to the other end of the pen & I went to the porch!
> 
> Didja warm up the chicken or eat it cold? inquiring minds need to know........
> 
> great combo!



Cold...heated up da biskit to melt da butter.


----------



## Keebs (May 20, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Cold...heated up da biskit to melt da butter.


 I would rather have cold left over fried chicken than I would to re-heat it too!


----------



## KyDawg (May 20, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Cold...heated up da biskit to melt da butter.



Love good old cold fried chicken.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 20, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I would rather have cold left over fried chicken than I would to re-heat it too!





Call me crazy, but I would rather eat a bug than cold chicken. Just can`t do it. 

Now cold fish, get outa my way and I`ll eat them till they run out my ears. Bream, mullet, specs, all kinds, don`t matter. I love em.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 20, 2013)

Fried chicken is the ONLY meat I will eat cold. Love it!


----------



## Keebs (May 20, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Love good old cold fried chicken.


only thing better would be add a pineapple sammich and a big slice of that chocolate cake with a million layers......... oh man, I"m hurting myself!!!


Nicodemus said:


> Call me crazy, but I would rather eat a bug than cold chicken. Just can`t do it.
> 
> Now cold fish, get outa my way and I`ll eat them till they run out my ears. Bream, mullet, specs, all kinds, don`t matter. I love em.


 Cold FISH?!?! eh-eh, ain't nooooway!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 20, 2013)

Keebs said:


> only thing better would be add a pineapple sammich and a big slice of that chocolate cake with a million layers......... oh man, I"m hurting myself!!!
> 
> Cold FISH?!?! eh-eh, ain't nooooway!




Try em  again. They`re better than they used to be.


----------



## Keebs (May 20, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Try em  again. They`re better than they used to be.


nope, can't make me...........nanner, nanner, nanner......


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 20, 2013)

Keebs said:


> nope, can't make me...........nanner, nanner, nanner......



Don't blame you one bit. COLD FISH?!?!?!


----------



## Keebs (May 20, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Don't blame you one bit. COLD FISH?!?!?!


only "cold fish" I'll eat is sushi and that doesn't taste like bream, catfish, perch, catfish or nuttin...........


----------



## Nicodemus (May 20, 2013)

Keebs said:


> nope, can't make me...........nanner, nanner, nanner......



Don`t make me charm you!!     



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Don't blame you one bit. COLD FISH?!?!?!





Try em, they be good for you.


Fried mullet and eggs makes a fine breakfast!


----------



## kmckinnie (May 20, 2013)

I eat a lot of things cold after it cooked. I will even eat cold mud bugs.
To lazy to reheat it.


----------



## KyDawg (May 20, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Fried chicken is the ONLY meat I will eat cold. Love it!



How about cold cuts.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 20, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Fried chicken is the ONLY meat I will eat cold. Love it!






You should try a blow dryer . . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 20, 2013)

Keebs said:


> only "cold fish" I'll eat is sushi and that doesn't taste like bream, catfish, perch, catfish or nuttin...........


I aint even eatin no stankin sushi.



Nicodemus said:


> Don`t make me charm you!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ummmm NO! Well, I do like cold smoked mullet dip on a cracker. 


KyDawg said:


> How about cold cuts.



I prefer em warmed mainly so the cheese will melt.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 20, 2013)

Whats going on in here


----------



## mudracing101 (May 20, 2013)

Oooops too soon


----------



## Hornet22 (May 20, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You should try a blow dryer . . .



Didn't work


----------



## rydert (May 20, 2013)

hey......well look at me..........

neva mind


----------



## KyDawg (May 20, 2013)

You made me look you dirty crook.


----------



## Da Possum (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Keebs (May 20, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Don`t make me charm you!!


go for it............


mudracing101 said:


> Oooops too soon





Hornet22 said:


> Didn't work





rydert said:


> hey......well look at me..........
> 
> neva mind


you should know by now if Mud's around, don't EVEN try!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 20, 2013)

Hey Keebs, check yo email !!


----------



## Keebs (May 20, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey Keebs, check yo email !!


 I sent it on to Mud............. I'll take that trip, when we goin??


----------



## rydert (May 20, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I sent it on to Mud............. I'll take that trip, when we goin??



where y'all going??............If I can go, somebody can ride whit me on my scooter


----------



## mudracing101 (May 20, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I sent it on to Mud............. I'll take that trip, when we goin??



Uhmm, dont look like he needs anyone else shooting, maybe he'll let us fly along and drank.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 20, 2013)

rydert said:


> where y'all going??............If I can go, somebody can ride whit me on my scooter



We'll send ya a secret pm.


----------



## Keebs (May 20, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Uhmm, dont look like he needs anyone else shooting, maybe he'll let us fly along and drank.


 that'd work.................. uuuuuhhh, never mind.........


----------



## Keebs (May 20, 2013)

rydert said:


> where y'all going??............If I can go, somebody can ride whit me on my scooter


naw man, Texas, in a heli!


----------



## rydert (May 20, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> We'll send ya a secret pm.



ouch............


----------



## mudracing101 (May 20, 2013)

Just seen my sig Hey wait i have a pic to match, be right back.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 20, 2013)

See , told ya


----------



## Keebs (May 20, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> We'll send ya a secret pm.


----------



## Keebs (May 20, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Just seen my sig Hey wait i have a pic to match, be right back.





mudracing101 said:


> See , told ya


----------



## Nicodemus (May 20, 2013)

Boat has been at Seminole for the last 2 years. Went and got it this mornin`. Look out Flint and Blackshear.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 20, 2013)

Keebs said:


>



See how they did that upsidedown and backwards,,,, we dealing with an edjamucated Hack


----------



## mudracing101 (May 20, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Boat has been at Seminole for the last 2 years. Went and got it this mornin`. Look out Flint and Blackshear.



Nice setup Nic I'm ready


----------



## Keebs (May 20, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Boat has been at Seminole for the last 2 years. Went and got it this mornin`. Look out Flint and Blackshear.





mudracing101 said:


> See how they did that upsidedown and backwards,,,, we dealing with an edjamucated Hack


let's just say........................... yep.......... 


mudracing101 said:


> Nice setup Nic I'm ready


 think he could handle both of us with him on an excursion?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 20, 2013)

It's time for Keebhole and Mudhole to get off work !!! 



Grrrrrrrr, I gotta nutter 2hrs.


----------



## Keebs (May 20, 2013)

Let's go Mudster!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (May 20, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It's time for Keebhole and Mudhole to get off work !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Grrrrrrrr, I gotta nutter 2hrs.


----------



## slip (May 20, 2013)

No better way to relax on a off day than to wonder off into the woods and do some early deer scouting...Got a bit warm so i found a wet sand bar on the edge of the creek to lay on ....T'was nice.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 20, 2013)

Y'all got bizzy up in heah!


----------



## slip (May 20, 2013)

Surpise! Random fried pickle in a pile of fried okra .... wasnt expecting that.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 20, 2013)

gonna be a crockpot ham and black eyed peas for supper.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 20, 2013)

slip said:


> Surpise! Random fried pickle in a pile of fried okra .... wasnt expecting that.






How was it ???


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 20, 2013)

afternoon drivelers.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (May 20, 2013)

What is going on in here?
No posts since 6 pm?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 21, 2013)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> What is going on in here?
> No posts since 6 pm?



Furthermore, none since midnight.  

Well the morning brew is ready


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 21, 2013)

Good Morning Gobblin.  I will be glad to take a couple of cups of your fresh brewed coffee this morning just to get the sleep monsters out of my eyes.


----------



## Hankus (May 21, 2013)

draggin bad this mornin


----------



## mudracing101 (May 21, 2013)

Hankus said:


> draggin bad this mornin



Me too , Late late night. Mornin Erybody.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 21, 2013)

Mornin quiet ones....


----------



## Keebs (May 21, 2013)

Hankus said:


> draggin bad this mornin


here too, didn't sleep worth a flip!


mudracing101 said:


> Me too , Late late night. Mornin Erybody.


....................... never mind.................... 


Jeff C. said:


> Mornin quiet ones....


 Moanin Chief


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 21, 2013)

Busy morning.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 21, 2013)

Keebs said:


> here too, didn't sleep worth a flip!
> 
> ....................... never mind....................
> 
> Moanin Chief



Well well well  Mornin there young lady!!



Hooked On Quack said:


> Busy morning.



Doin what?


----------



## Keebs (May 21, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Busy morning.



 *Your* rooster got a reprieve............ all da rest that were running loose, are no longer in my yard............. but I told "Millyboy" that if he got in my garden, HE was gone as well!


Jeff C. said:


> Well well well  Mornin there young lady!!
> 
> 
> 
> Doin what?


 just got done counting concession money............ now on to getting payroll cards ready............


----------



## mudracing101 (May 21, 2013)

B..E... autiful day


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 21, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Well well well  Mornin there young lady!!
> 
> 
> 
> Doin what?





Werkin !!   I've open/closed 16 twelve inch valves this morning, all having to use a 4' cheater bar.






Keebs said:


> *Your* rooster got a reprieve............ all da rest that were running loose, are no longer in my yard............. but I told "Millyboy" that if he got in my garden, HE was gone as well!
> 
> just got done counting concession money............ now on to getting payroll cards ready............






Ya betta leave Millyboy alone 'fore he has a "go" at you !!


----------



## Keebs (May 21, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> B..E... autiful day





Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya betta leave Millyboy alone 'fore he has a "go" at you !!


He's looked at me funny, but then I gave him "MY" look........... yeah, he walked away.............


----------



## rydert (May 21, 2013)

Keebs said:


> He's looked at me funny, but then I gave him "MY" look........... yeah, he walked away.............



you trying to start a fight with a chicken?.......




cybird bully


----------



## Jeff C. (May 21, 2013)

Keebs said:


> *Your* rooster got a reprieve............ all da rest that were running loose, are no longer in my yard............. but I told "Millyboy" that if he got in my garden, HE was gone as well!
> 
> just got done counting concession money............ now on to getting payroll cards ready............



Don't ferget mine! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Werkin !!   I've open/closed 16 twelve inch valves this morning, all having to use a 4' cheater bar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, just flog me why dontcha!!  I thought you just pushed buttons, read books, stawked on da interwebs, ran a loader, and blunged in general. Had no idea you actually had to work 





mudracing101 said:


> B..E... autiful day



Depends on ones perspective!! 

I was sitting here having a bowl of cereal and heard what sounds like a bird that has gotten into my above range microwave vent through the cabinets and roof.  

Don't know if it can't get out or is coming
and going. Either way, I'll probably have to get up there and tear it apart to see. Then put it all back together and reseal. Steep pitch, don't like going up there no more. 

With that being said, I will say it is purty outside!


----------



## Keebs (May 21, 2013)

rydert said:


> you trying to start a fight with a chicken?.......
> cybird bully


Come on to Dulieville for a visit............ if you dare!


Jeff C. said:


> Don't ferget mine!


 you know it!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 21, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Don't ferget mine!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






From time to time I gotz to do a lil Manual Labor !!! 



It's gonna be HOT today, they're talking 90's for next week !!


----------



## rydert (May 21, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> From time to time I gotz to do a lil Manual Labor !!!
> 
> 
> 
> It's gonna be HOT today, they're talking 90's for next week !!





I love da summertime......sweaty and stanky and knatty


----------



## Jeff C. (May 21, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> From time to time I gotz to do a lil Manual Labor !!!
> 
> 
> 
> It's gonna be HOT today, they're talking 90's for next week !!



Si Senor`.....


----------



## rydert (May 21, 2013)

It's already hot!!!..................


----------



## rydert (May 21, 2013)

well.......look at me........


mudhole gonna be mad..............


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 21, 2013)

baaaaad derthole . . . No No:





Baked poke chop, steamed broccoli with cheese and bacon, baked beans !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 21, 2013)

rydert said:


> I love da summertime......sweaty and stanky and knatty



What is a knat?


----------



## Keebs (May 21, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> What is a knat?


he said Knatty, as in Natty Lights, I'm sure!


----------



## rydert (May 21, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> What is a knat?








gnat..................


----------



## Jeff C. (May 21, 2013)

Tornadofloodstorm *lightbulb*, Mud!! If a bird is caught in the microwave vent, maybe just drop microwave (2 screws inside of cabinet) from inside, remove bird, then go on roof and wrap vent with wire to prevent said bird from getting back in. No need to tear vent apart and reseal.

 Just thinkin outloud!!


----------



## KyDawg (May 21, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Tornadofloodstorm *lightbulb*, Mud!! If a bird is caught in the microwave vent, maybe just drop microwave (2 screws inside of cabinet) from inside, remove bird, then go on roof and wrap vent with wire to prevent said bird from getting back in. No need to tear vent apart and reseal.
> 
> Just thinkin outloud!!



Think is about time for you to go back to work Jeff. Morning youngins.


----------



## rydert (May 21, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Tornadofloodstorm *lightbulb*, Mud!! If a bird is caught in the microwave vent, maybe just drop microwave (2 screws inside of cabinet) from inside, remove bird, and release outside, then go on roof and wrap vent with wire to prevent said bird from getting back in. No need to tear vent apart and reseal.
> 
> Just thinkin outloud!!



you left out and important part


----------



## Jeff C. (May 21, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Think is about time for you to go back to work Jeff. Morning youngins.



I need to exercise my braincell from time to time, they don't pay me to think at work.



rydert said:


> you left out and important part



I say BAND the  ............... after this one!!


----------



## Keebs (May 21, 2013)

rydert said:


> gnat..................


 you LIKE gnats???????? crazy dude, just crazy........


Jeff C. said:


> Tornadofloodstorm *lightbulb*, Mud!! If a bird is caught in the microwave vent, maybe just drop microwave (2 screws inside of cabinet) from inside, remove bird, then go on roof and wrap vent with wire to prevent said bird from getting back in. No need to tear vent apart and reseal.
> 
> Just thinkin outloud!!


I don't see why that wouldn't work............ have Jag standing there with a net & the door open............OH and set the camcorder up on a tripod to catch it all................. 


rydert said:


> you left out and important part





Jeff C. said:


> I need to exercise my braincell from time to time, they don't pay me to think at work.
> 
> 
> 
> I say BAND the  ............... after this one!!


NNNNOOOOOooooooooo, with this bunch, it is a VITAL emoticon!!!!!!!! just like this one-------->


----------



## Jeff C. (May 21, 2013)

Keebs said:


> you LIKE gnats???????? crazy dude, just crazy........
> 
> I don't see why that wouldn't work............ have Jag standing there with a net & the door open............OH and set the camcorder up on a tripod to catch it all.................
> 
> ...



I prefer the 

 gets abused


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 21, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I prefer the
> 
> gets abused


----------



## Keebs (May 21, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I prefer the
> 
> gets abused


once the "new" gets worn off, it'll be ah'ight............No No:


Hooked On Quack said:


>


funnyboy.........


----------



## Keebs (May 21, 2013)

HEY, where's Mrs.Hornet????????


----------



## Hankus (May 21, 2013)

jambalaya


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 21, 2013)

Keebs said:


> HEY, where's Mrs.Hornet????????



I'z here. Just aint in da best of moods.


----------



## Da Possum (May 21, 2013)

Taco Bell


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 21, 2013)

meatloaf sammich.


----------



## Keebs (May 21, 2013)

Hankus said:


> jambalaya


baked yellar rice & cheekun, green beans & steamed veggies........


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'z here. Just aint in da best of moods.










hdm03 said:


> Taco Bell


clear the area, I repeat, CLEAR THE AREA!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rydert (May 21, 2013)

baked chickum and coanbread..............


----------



## rydert (May 21, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'z here. Just aint in da best of moods.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 21, 2013)

rydert said:


>



 back atcha.


----------



## Keebs (May 21, 2013)

Keebs said:


>





mrs. hornet22 said:


> back atcha.


I gave's ya lubbin!


----------



## KyDawg (May 21, 2013)

Some terrible looking clods are headed this way, looks like we gonna get another trash floater.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 21, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I gave's ya lubbin!



and I lub yo lubbin!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 21, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Some terrible looking clods are headed this way, looks like we gonna get another trash floater.



Clods of what


----------



## rydert (May 21, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Some terrible looking clods are headed this way, looks like we gonna get another trash floater.



I got hit in the eye with a dirt clod before..........now i'm scared of clods.............


----------



## T.P. (May 21, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Clods of what



He must be down at the landfill playing in the dirt again.


----------



## rydert (May 21, 2013)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 21, 2013)

rydert said:


> View attachment 731749



Why you wanna scare yoseff


----------



## rydert (May 21, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Why you wanna scare yoseff





it makes me giggle.............................


----------



## KyDawg (May 21, 2013)

Clodhoppers


----------



## KyDawg (May 21, 2013)

Yall beat everything you know it.


----------



## Keebs (May 21, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> and I lub yo lubbin!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Clods of what


That's "Moultrie-eese" for clouds!


rydert said:


> it makes me giggle.............................


----------



## Da Possum (May 21, 2013)

rydert said:


> it makes me giggle.............................



Saying "Mudhole" makes me giggle like a little school girl


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 21, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Some terrible looking clods are headed this way, looks like we gonna get another trash floater.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Clods of what





KyDawg said:


> Yall beat everything you know it.


----------



## KyDawg (May 21, 2013)

I am going outside and stand in the rain. At least the rain dont poke fun at me.


----------



## Keebs (May 21, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I am going outside and stand in the rain. At least the rain dont poke fun at me.


Aaawww come'on Pops, you know what happened the LAST time you did that!!!!!


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (May 21, 2013)

Yall disappear at 6pm last night and now today we find out  about someone exorcizing brain cells, throwing dirtclods, and  Quack does manual labor!!!

With all this going on i could go to work and find someone has delivered a box of sanity.

Off to work i go 



Just remember

what the door man said


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 21, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I am going outside and stand in the rain. At least the rain dont poke fun at me.






You certainly won't melt, but you might float away . . .


----------



## mudracing101 (May 21, 2013)

rydert said:


> well.......look at me........
> 
> 
> mudhole gonna be mad..............


Mad about what Dirt



Jeff C. said:


> Tornadofloodstorm *lightbulb*, Mud!! If a bird is caught in the microwave vent, maybe just drop microwave (2 screws inside of cabinet) from inside, remove bird, then go on roof and wrap vent with wire to prevent said bird from getting back in. No need to tear vent apart and reseal.
> 
> Just thinkin outloud!!


Thats one way I'd smoke em out



mrs. hornet22 said:


> meatloaf sammich.


Mrs. V cooked some Squash and taters out of the garden, cucumbers out the garden, sliced some tomaters, and cooked some chicken breasts, mmmmmmmmm good.


KyDawg said:


> I am going outside and stand in the rain. At least the rain dont poke fun at me.



Later Dawg


----------



## rydert (May 21, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I am going outside and stand in the rain. At least the rain dont poke fun at me.





Keebs said:


> Aaawww come'on Pops, you know what happened the LAST time you did that!!!!!



was he in his maple leaf speedo?..........


----------



## Keebs (May 21, 2013)

rydert said:


> was he in his maple leaf speedo?..........


----------



## mudracing101 (May 21, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You certainly won't melt, but you might float away . . .


----------



## Da Possum (May 21, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


>


----------



## mudracing101 (May 21, 2013)

Gotta go


----------



## mudracing101 (May 21, 2013)

Be back later


----------



## mudracing101 (May 21, 2013)

Too da loo


----------



## mudracing101 (May 21, 2013)

See ya


----------



## rydert (May 21, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Saying "Mudhole" makes me giggle like a little school girl





me too.....................


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 21, 2013)




----------



## mudracing101 (May 21, 2013)

I'm out


----------



## rydert (May 21, 2013)

well.................


----------



## KyDawg (May 21, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You certainly won't melt, but you might float away . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (May 21, 2013)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 21, 2013)

Buncha idjits, I swear . . .


----------



## stringmusic (May 21, 2013)

Rydert and Hdm03 by stringmusic09 on GoAnimate<br/>


----------



## Jeff C. (May 21, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Buncha idjits, I swear . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (May 21, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Rydert and Hdm03 by stringmusic09 on GoAnimate<br/>


----------



## rydert (May 21, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Rydert and Hdm03 by stringmusic09 on GoAnimate<br/>


----------



## Da Possum (May 21, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Rydert and Hdm03 by stringmusic09 on GoAnimate<br/>










wait........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 21, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Rydert and Hdm03 by stringmusic09 on GoAnimate<br/>







Grrrrrrrrrrr, no can see at work.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 21, 2013)

rydert said:


>







hdm03 said:


> wait........







Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrr, no can see at work.


----------



## Da Possum (May 21, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


>


----------



## stringmusic (May 21, 2013)

They's allota hand smellin' goin on in here......


----------



## KyDawg (May 21, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Rydert and Hdm03 by stringmusic09 on GoAnimate<br/>



how you does that?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 21, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> They's allota hand smellin' goin on in here......



I bet they lick'em 1st.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 21, 2013)




----------



## Jeff C. (May 21, 2013)

No bird, or signs of bird in micro vent. I know I heard somethin in there


----------



## Keebs (May 21, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Rydert and Hdm03 by stringmusic09 on GoAnimate


sweetbabyjesus, someone has toooo much time on there hands!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrr, no can see at work.


 you need a "bat phone" like Mud haz...........


Miguel Cervantes said:


> View attachment 731756


Shuggums!!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 21, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Shuggums!!!!!!


Hey youngun. 

Had a wedding in Gray Ga on Saturday, got home Sunday moanin to no internets, had a funeral today and got home and they were just now gettin my intenets all patched up. I'm free to lurk again.


----------



## rydert (May 21, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> No bird, or signs of bird in micro vent. I know I heard somethin in there





frog?.................


----------



## rydert (May 21, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> They's allota hand smellin' goin on in here......





oh....I don't look nutin like Obama


----------



## Keebs (May 21, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey youngun.
> 
> Had a wedding in Gray Ga on Saturday, got home Sunday moanin to no internets, had a funeral today and got home and they were just now gettin my intenets all patched up. I'm free to lurk again. View attachment 731758


I sowwy.............. but glad you're back now!


----------



## stringmusic (May 21, 2013)

rydert said:


> oh....I don't look nutin like Obama



I'll decide that for myself one these days.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 21, 2013)

Grrrrrrrrrr, 95 degrees in the shade at the mines.


----------



## Da Possum (May 21, 2013)

13 mo minutes


----------



## Nicodemus (May 21, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrr, 95 degrees in the shade at the mines.





97.3 here right now, in the shade. Time dog days get here, it`s gonna be a real killer.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 21, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> 97.3 here right now, in the shade. Time dog days get here, it`s gonna be a real killer.





I'm gonna die come July-September.  Can't handle the heat like I used to, cold don't bother me none.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 21, 2013)

I would too, if I weren`t retired. Cold don`t and has never bothered me. I`ve also never been "too cold" either. I love it. But, the older I get, the worse the heat gets too me. Hard to believe we didn`t even have air conditionin` when I was a youngun.


----------



## Keebs (May 21, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm gonna die come July-September.  Can't handle the heat like I used to, cold don't bother me none.


 I can bundle up to keep warm and be decent more so than I can strip to get cool.................... 
I'm outta here.................... if ya'll see Mud, tell him "Yep", he'll unnerstand!


----------



## Keebs (May 21, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> I would too, if I weren`t retired. Cold don`t and has never bothered me. I`ve also never been "too cold" either. I love it. But, the older I get, the worse the heat gets too me. Hard to believe we didn`t even have air conditionin` when I was a youngun.


 that's that climate change we've been hearing about so much!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 21, 2013)

Keebs said:


> that's that climate change we've been hearing about so much!




  GIT!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 21, 2013)

Come ON 7pm, off the next 3 days.  Get to watch 'em electroshock our ponds Thursday . . . fish fry !!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 21, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I can bundle up to keep warm and be decent more so than I can strip to get cool....................
> I'm outta here.................... if ya'll see Mud, tell him "Yep", he'll unnerstand!




C'mon girl you know you be hawt in a bikini. 



Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm gonna die come July-September.  Can't handle the heat like I used to, cold don't bother me none.



I hear ya bro, the A/C has been acting up at the new plant and I have sweated about 2 buckets today.


----------



## Hankus (May 21, 2013)

its hawt out there still


----------



## Hankus (May 21, 2013)

ain bought beer in a week. Still trying to clear the stockpile so Ican restock for summer


----------



## kracker (May 21, 2013)

Hankus said:


> ain bought beer in a week. Still trying to clear the stockpile so Ican restock for summer


I'm afraid it'll turn bad after 2 days.


----------



## KyDawg (May 21, 2013)

Was thinking about Turtle tonight, went down to Nashville to a Carabbas and the old girl that waited on us said she was from South Ga. I said where, and she said Valdosta, I said do you know Turtlebug, and she said what is her last name. When I stopped laughing I said I dont even know her first name.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (May 21, 2013)

With the holiday coming up remember the real reason for it.



For the people that are just looking for the first party of the summer this is it.

The sun is hot so people that ought not be seen in public in spandex are looking for last years swimsuit. The men are dragging the boat out the weeds hoping it will run. They are getting ready for the annual

       Boat Ramp Follies

They will compete in many different events.

Trailer backing

Speed launching
Unstrap the boat at the top of the ramp and start down, hit the brakes at the right time and launch the boat.


How far away from the ramp before someone asks  Who put the plug in the boat.

Do Fords Float 

How many trys does it take to get the boat on the trailer.

and a newer one,

Jet Skis to Junk.

Go to the local boat ramp and watch the show. 
Cheap entertainment!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 21, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Was thinking about Turtle tonight, went down to Nashville to a Carabbas and the old girl that waited on us said she was from South Ga. I said where, and she said Valdosta, I said do you know Turtlebug, and she said what is her last name. When I stopped laughing I said I dont even know her first name.



You should have told her the Cat Lady. You know, Sammiches mother. 

Just finished off a pack of duck gumbo and rice that was most excellent. I got bubbette to the airport at 0500 this morning so i'm a single dad till friday night. Soo.... i'm gonna do what single dad's do: Look at internet sites and try to figure out how to come up with the money to go after the Grand Slam next year. Helen's monthly trip to Denver is racking up the FF miles, so i should be able to fly for free when we cash them in. Nebraska has several outfitters that have private land holding Easterns, Rio's, and Merriams. The idea of killing 3/4 of the Slam in one trip has me excited. Still gotta figure out how to kill an Osceola on the cheap.








Yeah, like any of this is gonna happen.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 21, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Just finished off a pack of duck gumbo and rice that was most excellent. I got bubbette to the airport at 0500 this morning so i'm a single dad till friday night. Soo.... i'm gonna do what single dad's do: Look at internet sites and try to figure out how to come up with the money to go after the Grand Slam next year. Helen's monthly trip to Denver is racking up the FF miles, so i should be able to fly for free when we cash them in. Nebraska has several outfitters that have private land holding Easterns, Rio's, and Merriams. The idea of killing 3/4 of the Slam in one trip has me excited. Still gotta figure out how to kill an Osceola on the cheap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is always hope!!


----------



## KyDawg (May 21, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> You should have told her the Cat Lady. You know, Sammiches mother.
> 
> Just finished off a pack of duck gumbo and rice that was most excellent. I got bubbette to the airport at 0500 this morning so i'm a single dad till friday night. Soo.... i'm gonna do what single dad's do: Look at internet sites and try to figure out how to come up with the money to go after the Grand Slam next year. Helen's monthly trip to Denver is racking up the FF miles, so i should be able to fly for free when we cash them in. Nebraska has several outfitters that have private land holding Easterns, Rio's, and Merriams. The idea of killing 3/4 of the Slam in one trip has me excited. Still gotta figure out how to kill an Osceola on the cheap.
> 
> Dont forgetabout the rare Bluegrass Long Beard on that list.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 21, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> rhbama3 said:
> 
> 
> > You should have told her the Cat Lady. You know, Sammiches mother.
> ...


----------



## KyDawg (May 21, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> KyDawg said:
> 
> 
> > Can a guy missing 4 ligaments out of two knee's hunt up there? I blew out an ACL and PCL in my left knee and the LCL and MCL in my right knee. Vertical climbs are pretty much out for me. I can get around rolling hills okay, though.
> ...


----------



## rhbama3 (May 21, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> rhbama3 said:
> 
> 
> > Actually the land I have leased is as flat as Adell Ga. Now you can go north of here about 10 miles and it can get kinda steep.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 21, 2013)

Hey Kracker!!

Is Lincolnton too far away from you??.............We train near there from time to time!!


----------



## KyDawg (May 21, 2013)

Evening Mr. Ruttn. just poured me a nice one.


----------



## kracker (May 21, 2013)

Hey Rutt!! That's not bad for me, a couple of hours.

Right now I'm saving my pennies for my Texas hootenanny(that word sorta makes your skin crawl, don't it?) in late July.

After that I would love to get together with y'all, what I really want to do is get a bunch of us together and pitch an organized drunk...


----------



## slip (May 21, 2013)

Home improvement tip of the day...When folding up a 12 foot ladder to move, make sure you removed the hammer you left at the top BEFORE folding said ladder.

His nose quit bleeding within a few minutes, pretty sure it aint broke ... His forehead also bled for a while...

Then he tried to do it AGAIN before i yelled at him "You left the hammer up there AGAIN you ..."


----------



## KyDawg (May 21, 2013)

kracker said:


> Hey Rutt!! That's not bad for me, a couple of hours.
> 
> Right now I'm saving my pennies for my Texas hootenanny(that word sorta makes your skin crawl, don't it?) in late July.
> 
> After that I would love to get together with y'all, what I really want to do is get a bunch of us together and pitch an organized drunk...



I am in


----------



## KyDawg (May 21, 2013)

A little fiddle music for Eagle to go with his coffee early in the morning.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 22, 2013)

Humpday


----------



## Hankus (May 22, 2013)

organized drunk pitchin.......sounds kinda olympic dont it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 22, 2013)




----------



## mudracing101 (May 22, 2013)

hump day, and i got a lots of humpin to do...


----------



## kracker (May 22, 2013)

Hankus said:


> organized drunk pitchin.......sounds kinda olympic dont it.


Sounds a little more sophisticated than the Canada House crawl or the Mr. Boston shuffle.


----------



## Crickett (May 22, 2013)

Mornin y'all! Gotta go prime the front porch this mornin! Last day of school for my kiddos! 


Had this happen right in front of us yesterday!  thank God nobody was seriously hurt. I had to call 911 & wait for 1st responders to arrive. I have never seen someone get t-boned before. I don't know how the blonde haired girl didn't get seriously hurt. Thankfully the other lady wasn't speeding but she didn't even have time to hit her brakes.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 22, 2013)

Glad everyone is okay mrs crickett,

Morning kids,  i just picked 5 big bags of broccoli out of the garden....come on!!!!


----------



## Keebs (May 22, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> C'mon girl you know you be hawt in a bikini.


   






 u so funny! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





KyDawg said:


> Was thinking about Turtle tonight, went down to Nashville to a Carabbas and the old girl that waited on us said she was from South Ga. I said where, and she said Valdosta, I said do you know Turtlebug, and she said what is her last name. When I stopped laughing I said I dont even know her first name.





gobbleinwoods said:


> Humpday


thank ya kindly!


Hankus said:


> organized drunk pitchin.......sounds kinda olympic dont it.


HHhhhmmmmm.............. sorta..........



Miguel Cervantes said:


> View attachment 731881









mudracing101 said:


> hump day, and i got a lots of humpin to do...


nope, I'ma gonna be nice.............


Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all! Gotta go prime the front porch this mornin! Last day of school for my kiddos!
> 
> 
> Had this happen right in front of us yesterday!  thank God nobody was seriously hurt. I had to call 911 & wait for 1st responders to arrive. I have never seen someone get t-boned before. I don't know how the blonde haired girl didn't get seriously hurt. Thankfully the other lady wasn't speeding but she didn't even have time to hit her brakes.





blood on the ground said:


> Glad everyone is okay mrs crickett,
> 
> Morning kids,  i just picked 5 big bags of broccoli out of the garden....come on!!!!


I didn't plant broccoli this year............. love me some broccoli.........


----------



## Crickett (May 22, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Glad everyone is okay mrs crickett,
> 
> Morning kids,  i just picked 5 big bags of broccoli out of the garden....come on!!!!



We planted taters this year. I can't wait to let the kids diggem up. 



Keebs said:


> I didn't plant broccoli this year............. love me some broccoli.........



I love broccoli too! Is it pretty easy to grow?


----------



## Keebs (May 22, 2013)

Crickett said:


> We planted taters this year. I can't wait to let the kids diggem up.
> 
> 
> 
> I love broccoli too! Is it pretty easy to grow?


I only tried it one time, last year, it weren't hard, but not sure it turned out like it was supposed to.  They weren't near as big as the ones I saw in the grocery store, but the taste was good.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 22, 2013)

Howdy folks!


----------



## Keebs (May 22, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Howdy folks!


 Hiya Chief!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 22, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Hiya Chief!



Mornin Keebsy...what's on the agenda fo today?


----------



## huntinstuff (May 22, 2013)

Hello dribblas!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 22, 2013)

huntinstuff said:


> Hello dribblas!




 huntinstuff!


----------



## rydert (May 22, 2013)

I believe it's gonna be a Beva type of day


----------



## Jeff C. (May 22, 2013)

rydert said:


> View attachment 731892
> 
> 
> I believe it's gonna be a Beva type of day


----------



## Keebs (May 22, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Keebsy...what's on the agenda fo today?


payroll, no concessions to count, rained out......... uuuhh, bill paying, oh and getting my sign up lists ready for soccer, football & cheerleading!  Yeah, I got stuff to keep me busy..........


huntinstuff said:


> Hello dribblas!


hiya stranger!


rydert said:


> View attachment 731892
> 
> 
> I believe it's gonna be a Beva type of day


----------



## Keebs (May 22, 2013)

HERE is where I WISH I was!!!!!!!!
Wiff Nicodemus on da Flint!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 22, 2013)

Keebs said:


> HERE is where I WISH I was!!!!!!!!
> Wiff Nicodemus on da Flint!



Yep.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 22, 2013)

Keebs said:


> HERE is where I WISH I was!!!!!!!!
> Wiff Nicodemus on da Flint!





Jeff C. said:


> Yep.



x3


----------



## Keebs (May 22, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Yep.





mudracing101 said:


> x3


Let's roll............ intercept him 'round the Hwy. 32 bridge......


----------



## KyDawg (May 22, 2013)

Morning youngins, dont be chunkin no dirt clods at me either.


----------



## rydert (May 22, 2013)

dirt clods scare me.....................








oh...good morning KyDawg


----------



## Keebs (May 22, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Morning youngins, dont be chunkin no dirt clods at me either.


 Mornin.............. I think you need to talk to Nicodemus, now he's down right braggin..............


----------



## KyDawg (May 22, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Mornin.............. I think you need to talk to Nicodemus, now he's down right braggin..............



Why would you want to put up a picture, that you know right off the bat would make me homesick?


----------



## kracker (May 22, 2013)

Just bask in the greatness.......


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 22, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Rydert and Hdm03 by stringmusic09 on GoAnimate<br/>


----------



## Jeff C. (May 22, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Mornin.............. I think you need to talk to Nicodemus, now he's down right braggin..............



He's on the south end, and I'm on the north end of the Flint about a 1/4 mile walk from here.



kracker said:


> Just bask in the greatness.......
> 
> View attachment 731911



Good googly moogly!! 

Fixin to tear into some chikin wings.


----------



## Keebs (May 22, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Why would you want to put up a picture, that you know right off the bat would make me homesick?


Nic made me do it, git him, not me!!!


kracker said:


> Just bask in the greatness.......
> 
> View attachment 731911


I am sooooo gonna do that one day!!


Jeff C. said:


> He's on the south end, and I'm on the north end of the Flint about a 1/4 mile walk from here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well hike on out dere, jump in you a boat & paddle on down......


----------



## Jeff C. (May 22, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Nic made me do it, git him, not me!!!
> 
> I am sooooo gonna do that one day!!
> 
> well hike on out dere, jump in you a boat & paddle on down......



Too many blowdowns up this way and shoals in between.


----------



## Keebs (May 22, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Too many blowdowns up this way and shoals in between.


what's it like 'tween you & Sprewell Bluff??


----------



## Jeff C. (May 22, 2013)

Got a few shrubs pruned and sprayed some weeds! Eye is botherin me though, may have a sty.


----------



## Hankus (May 22, 2013)

leftovers


----------



## Keebs (May 22, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Got a few shrubs pruned and sprayed some weeds! Eye is botherin me though, may have a sty.


Old wives tale........ it may work........ touch an unlit match to the sty, it's supposed to make it shrink, supposedly the sulfur in it does the trick........ I hate them things!


Hankus said:


> leftovers


yep, here too........


----------



## Jeff C. (May 22, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Old wives tale........ it may work........ touch an unlit match to the sty, it's supposed to make it shrink, supposedly the sulfur in it does the trick........ I hate them things!
> 
> yep, here too........



Got a buddy I went to school with that's an Optometrist. He told me to just use a hot compress(rag) and pop it as soon as you can. It has always worked, but you have to wait til it gets to that point. Then it heals very quickly.

Not sure what the river is like all the way between here and there. I just know you can't get there from here without portage.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 22, 2013)

Dot Dog wiff MUTURD


----------



## KyDawg (May 22, 2013)

Clod fried chicken.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 22, 2013)

Cheese dogs, tatertots, sliced tomaters,and cucumbers. Sometimes simple is good.

I want to be fishing.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 22, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dot Dog wiff MUTURD



Tell your hubby to call me later when he gets a chance. I need to ax him bout putting up some of those green tomato's and pickling em.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 22, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Clod fried chicken.



recipe


----------



## Keebs (May 22, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Got a buddy I went to school with that's an Optometrist. He told me to just use a hot compress(rag) and pop it as soon as you can. It has always worked, but you have to wait til it gets to that point. Then it heals very quickly.
> 
> Not sure what the river is like all the way between here and there. I just know you can't get there from here without portage.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dot Dog wiff MUTURD





KyDawg said:


> Clod fried chicken.





mudracing101 said:


> Cheese dogs, tatertots, sliced tomaters,and cucumbers. Sometimes simple is good.
> 
> I want to be fishing.


Like this?????


----------



## KyDawg (May 22, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> recipe



It's a family secret. A dirty little secret.


----------



## rydert (May 22, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dot Dog wiff MUTURD



MUTURD..............that made me giggle........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 22, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Tell your hubby to call me later when he gets a chance. I need to ax him bout putting up some of those green tomato's and pickling em.


Will do! 



KyDawg said:


> It's a family secret. A dirty little secret.


----------



## kracker (May 22, 2013)

Hey, Mrs. H22....how's your father doing?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 22, 2013)




----------



## Keebs (May 22, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


----------



## Keebs (May 22, 2013)




----------



## rydert (May 22, 2013)

hey...look at me........

neva mind...........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 22, 2013)

kracker said:


> Hey, Mrs. H22....how's your father doing?



Thanks for asking
He is at home but is still VERY confused. He doesn't remember going to the Hospital.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 22, 2013)

Keebs said:


>





Keebs said:


>


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 22, 2013)

rydert said:


> hey...look at me........
> 
> neva mind...........



No No:


----------



## Keebs (May 22, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Thanks for asking
> He is at home but is still VERY confused. He doesn't remember going to the Hospital.


 hoping that will pass soon!


Hooked On Quack said:


>


----------



## Da Possum (May 22, 2013)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 22, 2013)

hdm03 said:


>



samadder little fella


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 22, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> samadder little fella





He's prolly a lil gassy . . .


----------



## Da Possum (May 22, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> He's prolly a lil gassy . . .



Just a lil......


----------



## lilD1188 (May 22, 2013)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:
			
		

> With the holiday coming up remember the real reason for it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






_Posted from Gon.com App for Android_


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 22, 2013)




----------



## Keebs (May 22, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


 you know the Mrs. is gone by now!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 22, 2013)

I'm done fo da day....Jag was helpin me wiff some yard maintenance, but he's done jumped in da


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 22, 2013)

Keebs said:


> you know the Mrs. is gone by now!






I knew you could handle it !!!


----------



## Keebs (May 22, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I knew you could handle it !!!


Millyboy is coming to yo house!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 22, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I knew you could handle it !!!



Did you ever get yo TV to come on?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 22, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Millyboy is coming to yo house!




Don't brang that crazy/kanky cheekun to my house, Susie don't PLAY DAT !!!! 






Jeff C. said:


> Did you ever get yo TV to come on?





Naw Chief, but there for some time I had trouble with it turning ON, now it won't do nuttin ??  I ain't about to take the back off it and go to pokin around.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 22, 2013)

afternoon driveby!
Just wanted to say Hi!


----------



## KyDawg (May 22, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Don't brang that crazy/kanky cheekun to my house, Susie don't PLAY DAT !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Touch it in the back.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 22, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Don't brang that crazy/kanky cheekun to my house, Susie don't PLAY DAT !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope.


----------



## Keebs (May 22, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Don't brang that crazy/kanky cheekun to my house, Susie don't PLAY DAT !!!!


you sho 'bout that?


rhbama3 said:


> afternoon driveby!
> Just wanted to say Hi!


 HI!


----------



## rydert (May 22, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Naw Chief, but there for some time I had trouble with it turning ON, now it won't do nuttin ??  I ain't about to take the back off it and go to pokin around.





KyDawg said:


> Touch it in the back.



with a braided copper wire while holding the other end in yo back pocket..........


----------



## Jeff C. (May 22, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> afternoon driveby!
> Just wanted to say Hi!



Hey Pookie!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 22, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Touch it in the back.





rydert said:


> with a braided copper wire while holding the other end in yo back pocket..........






DawggieHole and Derthole, ya'll aint EVEN funny.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 22, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> DawggieHole and Derthole, ya'll aint EVEN funny.


----------



## Keebs (May 22, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> DawggieHole and Derthole, ya'll aint EVEN funny.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 22, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


>





Keebs said:


>





ChiefHole and KeebHole, guess that makes me a QuackHole ???


----------



## Keebs (May 22, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> ChiefHole and KeebHole, guess that makes me a QuackHole ???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 22, 2013)

Keebs said:


>





Whaaaaaaaaa ????




Hdm03Hole just don't sound right??


----------



## Hornet22 (May 22, 2013)

I ain even gonna post in dis holey thread


----------



## Jeff C. (May 22, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> ChiefHole and KeebHole, guess that makes me a QuackHole ???



  

That's what I was thinkin!!



Hooked On Quack said:


> Whaaaaaaaaa ????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, Jeff C.Hole don't either


----------



## Keebs (May 22, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whaaaaaaaaa ????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ohlawdhavemercy!


Hornet22 said:


> I ain even gonna post in dis holey thread


I don't blame ya one bit.......... wiggle, wiggle, wiggle.....


----------



## Keebs (May 22, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> That's what I was thinkin!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Jeff C.Hole don't either


 U C hole? I not C hole, where is hole?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 22, 2013)

Keebs said:


> U C hole? I not C hole, where is hole?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 22, 2013)

I used to have an online poker screen name of Pothole


----------



## Keebs (May 22, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I used to have an online poker screen name of Pothole


----------



## Da Possum (May 22, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whaaaaaaaaa ????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope; but Quackhole does


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 22, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> I ain even gonna post in dis holey thread





HornetHole . . .



That'll make ya giggle.


----------



## Hankus (May 22, 2013)

holey carp


----------



## Hankus (May 22, 2013)

hey Unk, u ever call Stalker  I caint find his number


----------



## boneboy96 (May 22, 2013)

Well look at the whole hole as a butt-a-hole!     Howdy folks, just passing thru.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 22, 2013)

boneboy96 said:


> Well look at the whole hole as a butt-a-hole!     Howdy folks, just passing thru.



Hey bud!!

Nah, ain't gonna say it!


----------



## KyDawg (May 22, 2013)

This bucket gotta hole in it.


----------



## Keebs (May 22, 2013)

sweet baby jesus............. I"m leaving on that one.........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 22, 2013)

Hankus said:


> holey carp




HankusHole !!! 




Hankus said:


> hey Unk, u ever call Stalker  I caint find his number





Naw, but thanks for reminding me, will try and call him now.



boneboy96 said:


> Well look at the whole hole as a butt-a-hole!     Howdy folks, just passing thru.





Can't pass this one up, "BoneHole...."  hehe


----------



## Da Possum (May 22, 2013)

I'm outta here you bunch of holes!  Night; night....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 22, 2013)

NicHole, RuttnHole, TurtleHole, MudHole, DertHole, ChiefHole, HankusHole, KeebHole, DawggieHole, QuackHole, PookieHole, BoneHole, EagleEyeHole, RatHole, 03Hole, HornetHole (Mr. and Mrs.) SterloHole, GobblinHole, MiggieHole, CrickettHole, SlipHole, who'd I leave out ??


----------



## KyDawg (May 22, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> NicHole, RuttnHole, TurtleHole, MudHole, DertHole, ChiefHole, HankusHole, KeebHole, DawggieHole, QuackHole, PookieHole, BoneHole, EagleEyeHole, RatHole, 03Hole, HornetHole (Mr. and Mrs.) SterloHole, GobblinHole, MiggieHole, CrickettHole, SlipHole, who'd I leave out ??



Mudhole. Naw you got him.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 22, 2013)

I don't even know where to start......
How did you get Boneboy to go along with this? 

Gonna be a doe on the half shell( deer backstrap with a slice of onion, strip of baco, rolled and skewered and broiled) with some sauteed shrooms and spinach salad tonight.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 22, 2013)

Sniff, scratch, yawn .....mernin kids


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 22, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Sniff, scratch, yawn .....mernin kids



check the body clock.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 22, 2013)

Oh lawd, deer meat, onion, and bacon in the broiler, shrooms sauteing with bacon and butter, and some plain ol' rice cooking with some chicken stock. My kitchen smells some kinda good right now!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 22, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Oh lawd, deer meat, onion, and bacon in the broiler, shrooms sauteing with bacon and butter, and some plain ol' rice cooking with some chicken stock. My kitchen smells some kinda good right now!



I bet it does!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 22, 2013)

ahhh...... mo better.
got thunder and lightning going on outside but no wind yet.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 22, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> ahhh...... mo better.
> got thunder and lightning going on outside but no wind yet.





My garden needs the rain bad. I reckon I might need to go out there and pull the drain plug in my boat though.


----------



## Hankus (May 22, 2013)

...


----------



## rhbama3 (May 22, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> My garden needs the rain bad. I reckon I might need to go out there and pull the drain plug in my boat though.


The rain just hit here. 


Hankus said:


> ...



You're getting pretty good at this whole fishing thing, ain't ya?


----------



## KyDawg (May 22, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> My garden needs the rain bad. I reckon I might need to go out there and pull the drain plug in my boat though.



How was the fishing on the Flint?


----------



## blood on the ground (May 22, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> check the body clock.



Mine has been abused over last three weeks!  I should be able to bed down at night starting this friday night,,,,woooohooo! 

Anyone else wanting october to hurry up?


----------



## Hankus (May 22, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> The rain just hit here.
> 
> 
> You're getting pretty good at this whole fishing thing, ain't ya?



fair, had to go after seein Nic was out fishin all day without me


----------



## slip (May 22, 2013)

Loooong 10 ana half hour day at werk...They wanted to make it 11... No.

Ran over a possum on the way home .... Sorry little feller.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 22, 2013)

slip said:


> Loooong 10 ana half hour day at werk...They wanted to make it 11... No.
> 
> Ran over a possum on the way home .... Sorry little feller.




He needed killin' anyway.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 22, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> He needed killin' anyway.


----------



## slip (May 23, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> He needed killin' anyway.






Almost hit a ammadiller the other night, too. I was able to move over out of his way though...This possum wasnt so lucky since i was in a bigger hurry and couldnt swerve. Possum was a light thump but i figure a diller would be a THUD.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (May 23, 2013)

Dillers will sometimes jump when startled.
They will jump up and bust your grill!!!
Saw one jump into a speeding golf cart one night. Hit the body just below where the windshield usually is, then smashed into the backrest.
I left the cart, my buddy the driver locked the brakes and the diller rolled out and left.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 23, 2013)

Taco bell fer dinner ...yuck!


----------



## slip (May 23, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Taco bell fer dinner ...yuck!



Mite need to crack a winder soon...


----------



## blood on the ground (May 23, 2013)

Boo!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 23, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Boo!


No No:


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 23, 2013)

Well it is Thirstday and I am good to the name


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 23, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Well it is Thirstday and I am good to the name


Well, I guess that's one way around the white screen of boredom.


----------



## Hankus (May 23, 2013)

yep


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 23, 2013)

yep x 2


----------



## blood on the ground (May 23, 2013)

Sleep time...whoohooo! Hope all is well in driveler nation this mernin kids,  night night


----------



## Da Possum (May 23, 2013)

word


----------



## Jeff C. (May 23, 2013)

Mornin peeps!


----------



## rydert (May 23, 2013)

hay..................


----------



## mudracing101 (May 23, 2013)

Morning, gonna be busy, busy, Later ya'll.


----------



## rydert (May 23, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning, gonna be busy, busy, Later ya'll.



later Mudhole.......................


----------



## blood on the ground (May 23, 2013)

Man O man, just changed a Ujoint inda oldest kids jeep B4 sleepy time!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 23, 2013)

Headed to the farm shortly to watch 'em shock up some fish !!


----------



## Keebs (May 23, 2013)

nuttin like loosing the fight to your coffee cup as you get out of the truck at work........... yep, I look lovely today!
Hi ya'll................. later..............


----------



## rydert (May 23, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Headed to the farm shortly to watch 'em shock up some fish !!



take some pics.......I think i'm going to have mine done also....


----------



## Da Possum (May 23, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Headed to the farm shortly to watch 'em shock up some fish !!



Have fun; Quackhole


----------



## Jeff C. (May 23, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Headed to the farm shortly to watch 'em shock up some fish !!





rydert said:


> take some pics.......I think i'm going to have mine done also....



Yeah......a few pics would be interesting!


----------



## Keebs (May 23, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Headed to the farm shortly to watch 'em shock up some fish !!





rydert said:


> take some pics.......I think i'm going to have mine done also....





Jeff C. said:


> Yeah......a few pics would be interesting!


X3 on the pics, never seen it done before, we always just seined the ponds 'round here, now THAT is fun to do too!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 23, 2013)

rydert said:


> take some pics.......I think i'm going to have mine done also....





Jeff C. said:


> Yeah......a few pics would be interesting!





Keebs said:


> X3 on the pics, never seen it done before, we always just seined the ponds 'round here, now THAT is fun to do too!





Will do.  KeebHole, is it okay if I send 'em to you ???


----------



## Da Possum (May 23, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Will do.  KeebHole, is it okay if I send 'em to you ???



Will ya be wearing yo nanner sling?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 23, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Will do.  KeebHole, is it okay if I send 'em to you ???



Yes it is!


----------



## Keebs (May 23, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Will do.  KeebHole, is it okay if I send 'em to you ???


don't you usually?


Jeff C. said:


> Yes it is!


No No:


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 23, 2013)

Forgot to mention, when we were in Albany the other week I saw more Obama bumper stickers than I ever have ????


----------



## Jeff C. (May 23, 2013)

Keebs said:


> don't you usually?
> 
> No No:


----------



## Keebs (May 23, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Forgot to mention, when we were in Albany the other week I saw more Obama bumper stickers than I ever have ????


 and that surprises you why???


Jeff C. said:


>


 that's what the --><--- was for.......... you send your pics to me to post too......... 



HEY MRS.HORNET22!!!!!!!!!!! Hope you're feeling better today!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 23, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Headed to the farm shortly to watch 'em shock up some fish !!


I wanna see too.



Hooked On Quack said:


> Forgot to mention, when we were in Albany the other week I saw more Obama bumper stickers than I ever have ????



On Nics truck?????


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 23, 2013)

Keebs said:


> you know the Mrs. is gone by now!


Thanks Sista! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> I knew you could handle it !!!



Slob.





Sho is alota hole callin up in hea


----------



## Keebs (May 23, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I wanna see too.
> 
> _*On Nics truck?????*_


----------



## Keebs (May 23, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Thanks Sista!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There you are!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 23, 2013)

Keebs said:


>



I know


----------



## mudracing101 (May 23, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Thanks Sista!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There you are


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 23, 2013)

Keebs said:


> There you are!


----------



## rydert (May 23, 2013)

hey......well....look at me.....

neva mind.......


----------



## stringmusic (May 23, 2013)

rydert said:


> hey......well....look at me.....
> 
> neva mind.......



Wipe dat SPAM off yo shirt... 


I'm listening to a beva cd and eatin' pizza hot pockets with gold gloves on.


----------



## rydert (May 23, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Wipe dat SPAM off yo shirt...



dat ain't SPAM.........dat part of an egg sammich


----------



## Jeff C. (May 23, 2013)

Keebs said:


> and that surprises you why???
> 
> that's what the --><--- was for.......... you send your pics to me to post too.........
> 
> ...



I was talkin bout the ---->  No No: <----


----------



## Da Possum (May 23, 2013)




----------



## Keebs (May 23, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I was talkin bout the ---->  No No: <----


ok, I shoulda said "No No: don't go there, you know I post up pics for you too".......... now, we skrate?

 I think we need to do sumthin 'bout Nicodemus........ he's torturing ME so I will SHARE with ya'll!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 23, 2013)

Keebs said:


> ok, I shoulda said "No No: don't go there, you know I post up pics for you too".......... now, we skrate?
> 
> I think we need to do sumthin 'bout Nicodemus........ he's torturing ME so I will SHARE with ya'll!



Nah, I'm not done yet!  



I'm da Chief, remember? 

Just post da pics when dey come in, ya heah me? 

Now I'm done!


----------



## Keebs (May 23, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Nah, I'm not done yet!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kracker (May 23, 2013)

I'm babysitting a 3.5 month old grandson that has some more explosive toots!!!


----------



## KyDawg (May 23, 2013)

Morning youngins


----------



## rydert (May 23, 2013)

kracker said:


> I'm babysitting a 3.5 month old grandson that has some more explosive toots!!!



me and him musta ate the same thang.....


----------



## Jeff C. (May 23, 2013)

kracker said:


> I'm babysitting a 3.5 month old grandson that has some more explosive toots!!!



He's probably  atcha too, huh? 




KyDawg said:


> Morning youngins



Mornin, KD!


Uhhg, ain't feelin all that great today.


----------



## kracker (May 23, 2013)

rydert said:


> me and him musta ate the same thang.....





Jeff C. said:


> He's probably  atcha too, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Grinning like a mule eating briars!!!!

Hope you get to feeling better Jeff.....

Rydert, you musta slipped this boy some Taco Bell.


----------



## kracker (May 23, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Morning youngins


How y'all, Mr. Dawg?


----------



## slip (May 23, 2013)

mernin errybody...


----------



## Keebs (May 23, 2013)

kracker said:


> I'm babysitting a 3.5 month old grandson that has some more explosive toots!!!


 Your's too?? Lawd have mercy, it must be a "granboy" thang!


KyDawg said:


> Morning youngins


Hiya Pops!


rydert said:


> me and him musta ate the same thang.....


 Yep, I knew it, you & hdm03 ARE related!


Jeff C. said:


> Uhhg, ain't feelin all that great today.


 what's da matta, Chief?


----------



## Keebs (May 23, 2013)

slip said:


> mernin errybody...


 oooppsss, ya slipped in on me Slip......... afternoon!


----------



## KyDawg (May 23, 2013)

kracker said:


> How y'all, Mr. Dawg?



I get better with every day that passes. South Georgia is getting closer.


----------



## rydert (May 23, 2013)

$25.00 for a mower belt.............$12.87 to ship it.......


not cool.............


----------



## Keebs (May 23, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I get better with every day that passes. South Georgia is getting closer.





rydert said:


> $25.00 for a mower belt.............$12.87 to ship it.......
> 
> 
> not cool.............


 add more so the shipping will come down.........


----------



## rydert (May 23, 2013)

Keebs said:


> add more so the shipping will come down.........


----------



## KyDawg (May 23, 2013)

Keebs said:


> add more so the shipping will come down.........



Yeah stock up on speedos while you're at it.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 23, 2013)

Black and blu cheese burger from the applebees , mmmmmmm good


----------



## Keebs (May 23, 2013)

rydert said:


>





KyDawg said:


> Yeah stock up on speedos while you're at it.


----------



## rydert (May 23, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Yeah stock up on speedos while you're at it.



why?.......you gonna come by an visit me on yo way to the South Ga. chicken races?......................


----------



## Jeff C. (May 23, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Your's too?? Lawd have mercy, it must be a "granboy" thang!
> 
> Hiya Pops!
> 
> ...



Ahh, just not feelin great..... could be several things. I forgot to take my meds 1st thing this moanin, didn't eat anything, and got some herbicide on me yesterday while spraying, not too mention this must be text day from MizT.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 23, 2013)

Just a mid-afternoon drive-by.  Hope all of you continue to behave until I get back to Georgia.

My back problems got worse and I can't do alot of the things that I had planned to accomplish.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 23, 2013)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Just a mid-afternoon drive-by.  Hope all of you continue to behave until I get back to Georgia.
> 
> My back problems got worse and I can't do alot of the things that I had planned to accomplish.



Be careful out there and hope your back gets better soon, Mike!


----------



## Keebs (May 23, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Black and blu cheese burger from the applebees , mmmmmmm good


blu cheese is NASTY!



OK, pics from Quack..........


----------



## Keebs (May 23, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Ahh, just not feelin great..... could be several things. I forgot to take my meds 1st thing this moanin, didn't eat anything, and got some herbicide on me yesterday while spraying, not too mention this _*must be text day from MizT.*_


she loves ya!


EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Just a mid-afternoon drive-by.  Hope all of you continue to behave until I get back to Georgia.
> 
> My back problems got worse and I can't do alot of the things that I had planned to accomplish.


 chiropractor, pronto!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 23, 2013)

Keebs said:


> blu cheese is NASTY!
> 
> 
> 
> OK, pics from Quack..........



I think I see the problem....


----------



## Keebs (May 23, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I think I see the problem....


 no beer?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 23, 2013)

Keebs said:


> no beer?



OH! I thought they were tryin to shock up fish


----------



## KyDawg (May 23, 2013)

rydert said:


> why?.......you gonna come by an visit me on yo way to the South Ga. chicken races?......................



Just forget about it.


----------



## Seth carter (May 23, 2013)




----------



## Keebs (May 23, 2013)

Seth carter said:


>


where ya been hidin, young'un?


----------



## Hornet22 (May 23, 2013)

Keebs said:


> where ya been hidin, young'un?



Theys a bunch of ole memories floatin around da campfire today


----------



## Keebs (May 23, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> Theys a bunch of ole memories floatin around da campfire today


 it's all fulldraws fault!


----------



## SnowHunter (May 23, 2013)

A certain Randy Travis song comes to mind after looking at the campfire section


----------



## Da Possum (May 23, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> Theys a bunch of ole memories floatin around da campfire today



That stuff was way before my time......so I don't get it


----------



## Keebs (May 23, 2013)

SnowHunter said:


> A certain Randy Travis song comes to mind after looking at the campfire section


 yeah it does!


hdm03 said:


> That stuff was way before my time......so I don't get it


----------



## stringmusic (May 23, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> That stuff was way before my time......so I don't get it



Are you tryin' to get it? Prolly need to try harder...


----------



## Da Possum (May 23, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Are you tryin' to get it? Prolly need to try harder...



I'm tryin' as hard as I can.  I did figure out that PSA = Public Service Announcement


----------



## Keebs (May 23, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I'm tryin' as hard as I can.  I did figure out that PSA = Public Service Announcement


 so we're on television now?!?!


----------



## kracker (May 23, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> OH! I thought they were tryin to shock up fish


Not a telephone in sight........


----------



## Da Possum (May 23, 2013)

Keebs said:


> so we're on television now?!?!



I sure seems that way.....


----------



## Da Possum (May 23, 2013)

About that time


----------



## Da Possum (May 23, 2013)

Where is everyone


----------



## Da Possum (May 23, 2013)

good night folks


----------



## Keebs (May 23, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> good night folks


 yep!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 23, 2013)

Keebs said:


> ok, I shoulda said "No No: don't go there, you know I post up pics for you too".......... now, we skrate?
> 
> I think we need to do sumthin 'bout Nicodemus........ he's torturing ME so I will SHARE with ya'll!




Thanks Darlin !!




kracker said:


> I'm babysitting a 3.5 month old grandson that has some more explosive toots!!!






You're baybay sittin HDM03 ???No No:


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 23, 2013)

Okay, here's the electroshok results.  Bro fixing to have to spend some $$$$$, but in his case, no problem.  Biggest fish we shocked up was a 7.55lb bass.  20 acre pond is WAY out of balance.

We shocked up about 20plus eels.  Fishery biologist said they were salt water eels and they come from the ocean, swim up the river, lay eggs, crane/heron etc eat 'em craps 'em in the pond and voila, you got eels.  Not detrimental, but not good news either.


You know how to "age" a fish ???  I do !!!  You split open his skull and pull out his/her olfactory (basically ears) sand it down (it looks kinda like a thick scale) and look at it under a microscope and count the rings, (kinda like aging a tree.)

Just because a Bass is only 8"-10" long you automatically think it's a yearling, not necessarily, fish could be 3-4 yrs old !!!


I love spending my bro's $$$ !!!!


DO NOT rinse yo hands off in da water while generator is running and 570 volts are being discharged.  BZZZZZZZZ= OUCH cusswordscusswordscusswords . .No No:


----------



## Jeff C. (May 23, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Okay, here's the electroshok results.  Bro fixing to have to spend some $$$$$, but in his case, no problem.  Biggest fish we shocked up was a 7.55lb bass.  20 acre pond is WAY out of balance.
> 
> We shocked up about 20plus eels.  Fishery biologist said they were salt water eels and they come from the ocean, swim up the river, lay eggs, crane/heron etc eat 'em craps 'em in the pond and voila, you got eels.  Not detrimental, but not good news either.
> 
> ...



Interesting, Quack! Freakin salt water eels.....who'da thunk?

Did y'all get an estimate on how many fish came up?

Good thing you didn have to pee!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 23, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Interesting, Quack! Freakin salt water eels.....who'da thunk?
> 
> Did y'all get an estimate on how many fish came up?
> 
> Good thing you didn have to pee!





ChiefHole, you only "shock" up about 10% of fish in the pond/lake, so it's basically a sample.  Have to admit I was disappointed in our #'s.  I'm guessing we netted around a 100 fish???


----------



## Jeff C. (May 23, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> ChiefHole, you only "shock" up about 10% of fish in the pond/lake, so it's basically a sample.  Have to admit I was disappointed in our #'s.  I'm guessing we netted around a 100 fish???



Gotcha!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 23, 2013)

Gotta admit, the biologist was VERY knowledgable, but then again he coulda been BSing me 'cause I was drunk.


Just kidding.No No:


----------



## Jeff C. (May 23, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta admit, the biologist was VERY knowledgable, but then again he coulda been BSing me 'cause I was drunk.
> 
> 
> Just kidding.No No:



You pay good $$ for a - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - degree these days!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 23, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> You pay good $$ for a - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - degree these days!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 23, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> You pay good $$ for a - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - degree these days!





Idjit ChiefHole !!! 



How's this sound ???  Gonna grill some aged Ribeyes, fresh green beans, portabellos, squash, kone on da cob, and some onions, bacon drapped, all on da grill ???


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 23, 2013)

yo yo yo.


----------



## KyDawg (May 23, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Okay, here's the electroshok results.  Bro fixing to have to spend some $$$$$, but in his case, no problem.  Biggest fish we shocked up was a 7.55lb bass.  20 acre pond is WAY out of balance.
> 
> We shocked up about 20plus eels.  Fishery biologist said they were salt water eels and they come from the ocean, swim up the river, lay eggs, crane/heron etc eat 'em craps 'em in the pond and voila, you got eels.  Not detrimental, but not good news either.
> 
> ...



Electric eels, that is shockin.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 23, 2013)

Mawinlaw cant cook a lick...meat loaf is dry and taste like brown sugar...yuck


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 23, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Mawinlaw cant cook a lick...meat loaf is dry and taste like brown sugar...yuck


Maybe it's suppose to be thick sliced jerky


----------



## blood on the ground (May 23, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Maybe it's suppose to be thick sliced jerky



Nope and she even said this was her prize winning dish...lol
i swear even the little barking mut turned his nose up to it!!


----------



## KyDawg (May 23, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Nope and she even said this was her prize winning dish...lol
> i swear even the little barking mut turned his nose up to it!!



Your wife sees this, I kow where you sleeping tonight Blood.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 24, 2013)

4 o'clock an allz well...

it's almost 4 anyway


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 24, 2013)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 24, 2013)

long white screen made me brew


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 24, 2013)

Man this driveler has been goin on for a while. Maybe this weekend we can wrap it up and open a fresh new one. 

IT'S FRIDAY


----------



## mudracing101 (May 24, 2013)

Mornin, another busy day.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 24, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Mornin, another busy day.



Hhmmm, riding the clock again aint ya?

Mernin kids ...im going to bed to dream of october


----------



## Jeff C. (May 24, 2013)

Mornin kids....breezy and cool.


----------



## Keebs (May 24, 2013)

work, work, work, that's all they want me to do around here!
But, it's Friday of a 3 day weekend!!!!!!!!
Hey yawl!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rydert (May 24, 2013)

Keebs said:


> work, work, work, that's all they want me to do around here!
> But, it's Friday of a 3 day weekend!!!!!!!!
> Hey yawl!!!!!!!!!!



goot morning ever body..........I think i'm gonna ease out early today


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 24, 2013)

Keebs said:


> work, work, work, that's all they want me to do around here!
> But, it's Friday of a 3 day weekend!!!!!!!!
> Hey yawl!!!!!!!!!!



It's my Friday too!  AND a three day weekend.
Hey yawl!


----------



## Crickett (May 24, 2013)

Mornin y'all! Happy Friday! 

Fixin to go put a 2nd coat of paint on the porch & it will be all finished!


----------



## Keebs (May 24, 2013)

rydert said:


> goot morning ever body..........I think i'm gonna ease out early today


sounds like a plan!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's my Friday too!  AND a three day weekend.
> Hey yawl!





Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all! Happy Friday!
> 
> Fixin to go put a 2nd coat of paint on the porch & it will be all finished!


THAT'S where you been......... wanna come work on mine next?


----------



## rydert (May 24, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's my Friday too!  AND a three day weekend.
> Hey yawl!







Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all! Happy Friday!
> 
> Fixin to go put a 2nd coat of paint on the porch & it will be all finished!



I hate painting


----------



## Crickett (May 24, 2013)

Keebs said:


> :
> THAT'S where you been......... wanna come work on mine next?



No No:


Wait.....will there be cold beverages supplied?


----------



## Crickett (May 24, 2013)

rydert said:


> I hate painting



I love to paint! It's therapeutic!


----------



## Da Possum (May 24, 2013)

rydert said:


> I hate painting



Painting sucks.  I painted the inside of my house about 7 years ago and when I finished I made a vow not to ever touch another paint brush


----------



## mudracing101 (May 24, 2013)

Its Friday  and just a two day weekend for me


----------



## Crickett (May 24, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Painting sucks.  I painted the inside of my house about 7 years ago and when I finished I made a vow not to ever touch another paint brush



Last week I stained the entire back deck. This week I had to do the front porch! Next week is the garage floor!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 24, 2013)

I like to watch paint dry!


----------



## Keebs (May 24, 2013)

Crickett said:


> No No:
> 
> 
> Wait.....will there be cold beverages supplied?


Of COURSE!!


mudracing101 said:


> Its Friday  and just a two day weekend for me









 I'll be sure & send you pics from da pool Monday!


Crickett said:


> Last week I stained the entire back deck. This week I had to do the front porch! Next week is the garage floor!


 you a werkin fool, Crickett!


Jeff C. said:


> I like to watch paint dry!


wiff a cold one in yo hand, I bet!


----------



## rydert (May 24, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Its Friday  and just a two day weekend for me



it'll be ok mudhole..............I giggled as I typed that


----------



## mudracing101 (May 24, 2013)

rydert said:


> it'll be ok mudhole..............I giggled as I typed that



I want to be off and grillin dirthole. Hey wait, if you add water to a dirthole you get a mudhole. I dont know where i was going with that


----------



## Jeff C. (May 24, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Of COURSE!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It don't get much better!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 24, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I want to be off and grillin dirthole. Hey wait, if you add water to a dirthole you get a mudhole. I dont know where i was going with that



Y'all are cuzzins!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 24, 2013)

Gotta take the Jag to da allergy clinic and run a few errands, CYL!


----------



## Da Possum (May 24, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I want to be off and grillin dirthole. Hey wait, if you add water to a dirthole you get a mudhole. I dont know where i was going with that



Oh my.......I neva thunk of it dat way; but you're right


----------



## rydert (May 24, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Y'all are cuzzins!





hdm03 said:


> Oh my.......I neva thunk of it dat way; but you're right


----------



## Keebs (May 24, 2013)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 24, 2013)

Keebs said:


>



what'd I miss


----------



## Da Possum (May 24, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> what'd I miss



Dirthole and Mudhole are kissin' cousins


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 24, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Dirthole and Mudhole are kissin' cousins



say it aint so.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 24, 2013)

Waitin on da Jag. That boyy can sleep like a rock!


----------



## Da Possum (May 24, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> say it aint so.



Dat's da werd on da skreet


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 24, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Waitin on da Jag. That boyy can sleep like a rock!


Turn da music up full blast. 


hdm03 said:


> Dat's da werd on da skreet



welp, I guess it's so.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 24, 2013)




----------



## Da Possum (May 24, 2013)

Hey....look at Mrs.Hawnet!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 24, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>


----------



## Keebs (May 24, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> what'd I miss


 I'm ----->-<------this close to being the owner/operator of a Geo Tracker!!!


----------



## rydert (May 24, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Dirthole and Mudhole are kissin' cousins



idjit.............



hdm03 said:


> Hey....look at Mrs.Hawnet!



dats what i'm talking bout


----------



## rydert (May 24, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I'm ----->-<------this close to being the owner/operator of a Geo Tracker!!!



I'll take ya for a ride on my scooter.......and then you can take me fo a ride in yo tracker


----------



## stringmusic (May 24, 2013)

Congrats Mrs. Hawnet!


----------



## stringmusic (May 24, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Dirthole and Mudhole are kissin' cousins



I think a video would help show how much they luv one'nother.


----------



## rydert (May 24, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> I think a video would help show how much they luv one'nother.








idjit..................


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 24, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Hey....look at Mrs.Hawnet!


whaaaaaa. I weren't even tryin. 
Mud gonna be maaaaaaaaaddddd.


Jeff C. said:


>





Keebs said:


> I'm ----->-<------this close to being the owner/operator of a Geo Tracker!!!


Oh Happy Day! 


rydert said:


> idjit.............
> 
> 
> 
> dats what i'm talking bout





stringmusic said:


> Congrats Mrs. Hawnet!



Thank ya. Thank ya very much.


----------



## Da Possum (May 24, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> I think a video would help show how much they luv one'nother.



They talkin' about joining the Boy Scouts now


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 24, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I'm ----->-<------this close to being the owner/operator of a Geo Tracker!!!


Why?


----------



## stringmusic (May 24, 2013)

rydert said:


> idjit..................



Kissin cousins by stringmusic09 on GoAnimate<br/>


----------



## rydert (May 24, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Kissin cousins by stringmusic09 on GoAnimate<br/>


----------



## KyDawg (May 24, 2013)

Remember that geo tracker aint no Dakota. Morning Einstiens.


----------



## Da Possum (May 24, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Kissin cousins by stringmusic09 on GoAnimate<br/>


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 24, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Kissin cousins by stringmusic09 on GoAnimate<br/>


----------



## rydert (May 24, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Remember that geo tracker aint no Dakota. Morning Einstiens.



morning.......dey is some idjits up in here dis morning


hdm03 said:


>


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 24, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Kissin cousins by stringmusic09 on GoAnimate<br/>


----------



## rydert (May 24, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



Quackhole


----------



## stringmusic (May 24, 2013)

rydert said:


> Quackhole



"Quackhole", dat's the back end of a duck call. it makes me giggle.


----------



## Keebs (May 24, 2013)

rydert said:


> I'll take ya for a ride on my scooter.......and then you can take me fo a ride in yo tracker


UUHHHH, juss ride yo scoota on down here & I'll take ya for a spin........... 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> whaaaaaa. I weren't even tryin.
> Mud gonna be maaaaaaaaaddddd.
> 
> 
> ...





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Why?


gas mileage!!!!!!


KyDawg said:


> Remember that geo tracker aint no Dakota. Morning Einstiens.


 I know.......... it's way smaller!!!!!!!! And a stick shift!!!!


----------



## stringmusic (May 24, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Remember that geo tracker aint no Dakota. Morning Einstiens.



But it's a geography tracker, so really it could take her to Dakota if she drove it there.....


----------



## Keebs (May 24, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> But it's a geography tracker, so really it could take her to Dakota if she drove it there.....


 wait.......... you might be on to something..........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 24, 2013)

Keebs said:


> gas mileage!!!!!!
> 
> I know.......... it's way smaller!!!!!!!! And a stick shift!!!!


Gas mileage on a buggy that stays parked for repairs 5 days out of 7 ain't so spiffy when you do the math.


----------



## Keebs (May 24, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Gas mileage on a buggy that stays parked for repairs 5 days out of 7 ain't so spiffy when you do the math.


This'n don't have any issues............. yet...........  don't be jinxin me!!!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 24, 2013)

Keebs said:


> This'n don't have any issues............. yet...........  don't be jinxin me!!!!!!!


Keebs, it's a Suzuki co-op vehicle that was made in Canada that hasn't been produced since 2004. Can you even get parts for one anymore?


----------



## Crickett (May 24, 2013)

rydert said:


> Quackhole







My porch is finished!!!


----------



## Keebs (May 24, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Keebs, it's a Suzuki co-op vehicle that was made in Canada that hasn't been produced since 2004. Can you even get parts for one anymore?


yes............ 


Crickett said:


> My porch is finished!!!


----------



## Keebs (May 24, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Keebs, it's a Suzuki co-op vehicle that was made in Canada that hasn't been produced since 2004. Can you even get parts for one anymore?


shuggums, don't look right now, but you got some kinda weird birddog on your hand!!!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 24, 2013)

Crickett said:


> My porch is finished!!!


What about your Ferrari?


----------



## Crickett (May 24, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What about your Ferrari?



I said PORCH not PORSCHE! We sold the Porsche a few years ago!


----------



## Keebs (May 24, 2013)

Crickett said:


> I said PORCH not PORSCHE! We sold the Porsche a few years ago!


----------



## slip (May 24, 2013)

I REALLY want to go shooting .... but i cant, because there aint any ammo around to replace what i use.

This crap has gone on for wayyyy too long now.


----------



## Keebs (May 24, 2013)

slip said:


> I REALLY want to go shooting .... but i cant, because there aint any ammo around to replace what i use.
> 
> This crap has gone on for wayyyy too long now.


 I totally agreeeeeee!!!


----------



## kracker (May 24, 2013)

As usual, I understand nothing going on in here......


----------



## Keebs (May 24, 2013)

kracker said:


> As usual, I understand nothing going on in here......


 you mean, we're SUPPOSED to unnerstan??????? oyvey...... 
howyadoin papa kracker?


----------



## kracker (May 24, 2013)

Keebs said:


> you mean, we're SUPPOSED to unnerstan??????? oyvey......
> howyadoin papa kracker?


I guess I overthought my comment
We doin' just peachy, how's things going for Grandma Keebs?


----------



## Keebs (May 24, 2013)

kracker said:


> I guess I overthought my comment
> We doin' just peachy, how's things going for Grandma Keebs?


 tw'ould be better if I could hold him more, all I get right now is pictures....... I guess it's gonna take me taking a detour home every now & then just to get to touch him!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 24, 2013)

<-------- Hamburgler!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 24, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Dirthole and Mudhole are kissin' cousins


Your mama is a kissin cousin


hdm03 said:


> Hey....look at Mrs.Hawnet!


I been a lookin


stringmusic said:


> I think a video would help show how much they luv one'nother.


Dont do it


mrs. hornet22 said:


> whaaaaaa. I weren't even tryin.
> Mud gonna be maaaaaaaaaddddd.
> 
> 
> ...


I'm proud not mad



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Why?


Thats what i had said



stringmusic said:


> Kissin cousins by stringmusic09 on GoAnimate<br/>


I would be mad if that wasnt so funny


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Keebs, it's a Suzuki co-op vehicle that was made in Canada that hasn't been produced since 2004. Can you even get parts for one anymore?


Tell her


----------



## Keebs (May 24, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> <-------- Hamburgler!


had leftover Gen. T'So's......


mudracing101 said:


> Your mama is a kissin cousin
> I'm proud not mad
> 
> 
> ...





oh hush and I was gonna let you come muddin wiff me in it!  It IS 4wd!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 24, 2013)

I'm bout ready to sit out by da pool and get my drank on.


----------



## Keebs (May 24, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm bout ready to sit out by da pool and get my drank on.


Mmmmmeeeeeetooooo, 'bout got the pool ready, got to get some more filters today!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 24, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm bout ready to sit out by da pool and get my drank on.





I got some yard work to do.


----------



## Keebs (May 24, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I got some yard work to do.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 24, 2013)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## mudracing101 (May 24, 2013)

Keebs said:


> had leftover Gen. T'So's......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok but geo's are disposable. use em and then throw em away.


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm bout ready to sit out by da pool and get my drank on.






Jeff C. said:


> I got some yard work to do.



Really??


----------



## mudracing101 (May 24, 2013)

oOOOOOhhhhhh top ofthe  page


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 24, 2013)




----------



## mudracing101 (May 24, 2013)

NOt yet


----------



## mudracing101 (May 24, 2013)

My computer froze


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 24, 2013)

2:00 and all is weeeeelllllllllll.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 24, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



I just realized what just happened.


----------



## stringmusic (May 24, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I just realized what just happened.



Congratulations again Miz Hawnet!


pssssssstttttt...Are you tryin'? I won't tell nobody if you are.


----------



## Keebs (May 24, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


>





mudracing101 said:


> Ok but geo's are disposable. use em and then throw em away.
> 
> Really??


we'll see................


mrs. hornet22 said:


>





mudracing101 said:


> NOt yet





mudracing101 said:


> My computer froze





mrs. hornet22 said:


> I just realized what just happened.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 24, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Congratulations again Miz Hawnet!
> 
> 
> pssssssstttttt...Are you tryin'? I won't tell nobody if you are.



Why thank ya. 



I_ didn't even know it had happened. Don't tell anybody. Just let em think I'z tryin._


----------



## Da Possum (May 24, 2013)

Mrs. Hawtnet be on a roll today


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 24, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Mrs. Hawtnet be on a roll today



Sho is. Think I'll buy me a lotto ticket on da way home.


----------



## Da Possum (May 24, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sho is. Think I'll buy me a lotto ticket on da way home.



Mudhole (i just giggled) will be mad at you!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 24, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Mudhole (i just giggled) will be mad at you!



Naw. He be proud of me.


----------



## kracker (May 24, 2013)

Okay.......I think I've got it figured out, Keebs is getting a different vehicle and the messican is jealous, Mrs. H22 is kicking everybody's butt and there is a lush in nearly every post I read....

I need a beer or 36.


----------



## Keebs (May 24, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Naw. He be proud of me.


yeah he is!


kracker said:


> Okay.......I think I've got it figured out, Keebs is getting a different vehicle and the messican is jealous, Mrs. H22 is kicking everybody's butt and there is a lush in nearly every post I read....
> 
> I need a beer or 36.


by george, I think you got it!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 24, 2013)

Keebs said:


> yeah he is!
> 
> by george, I think you got it!



I think he's got it!


----------



## Keebs (May 24, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I think he's got it!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 24, 2013)

Keebs said:


>





Quit runnin` away. You are in charge.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 24, 2013)

Who's George


----------



## Keebs (May 24, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Quit runnin` away. You are in charge.


nope, nu-uh, ain't no one able to run ruff-shod over dis bunch of hooligans! we're untameable!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Who's George


 By's son, you know, By George?  cousin to Sy........... get the book out & see for yourself, grit!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 24, 2013)

Keebs said:


> nope, nu-uh, ain't no one able to run ruff-shod over dis bunch of hooligans! we're untameable!
> 
> By's son, you know, By George?  cousin to Sy........... get the book out & see for yourself, grit!


So he is cousin's with Golly?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 24, 2013)

Grits done come back to life.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 24, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Grits done come back to life.


He's still in retirement, but rumors are spreadin.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 24, 2013)

I'm out. Ya'll have a great weekend.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 24, 2013)

Knyuck knyuck knyuck!!


----------



## Hornet22 (May 24, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Knyuck knyuck knyuck!!



You gonna hate to see dat bill


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 24, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Knyuck knyuck knyuck!!


Does he stop to sleep? or just mow, mow, mow?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 24, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> You gonna hate to see dat bill



 Fergot about that!!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Does he stop to sleep? or just mow, mow, mow?



He took 2 days off after the 1st cut!


----------



## Keebs (May 24, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So he is cousin's with Golly?


 Yup, on his granpa's, Mama's side


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Grits done come back to life.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> He's still in retirement, but rumors are spreadin.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm out. Ya'll have a great weekend.





Jeff C. said:


> Knyuck knyuck knyuck!!


Aaawww look at Jag work!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 24, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Fergot about that!!
> 
> 
> 
> He took 2 days off after the 1st cut!


Make him start baggin it. That'll slow him down.


----------



## Da Possum (May 24, 2013)

later folks


----------



## Jeff C. (May 24, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Yup, on his granpa's, Mama's side
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I needs to go check on him, sometimes he don't turn around and go back. Just keeps going where it's pointed, don't watch out he'll be in da neighbor's yard 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Make him start baggin it. That'll slow him down.



It came with a bag! Good idea, if he don't slowdown...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 24, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I needs to go check on him, sometimes he don't turn around and go back. Just keeps going where it's pointed, don't watch out he'll be in da neighbor's yard


----------



## Keebs (May 24, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> later folks





Jeff C. said:


> I needs to go check on him, sometimes he don't turn around and go back. Just keeps going where it's pointed, don't watch out he'll be in da neighbor's yard
> 
> 
> 
> It came with a bag! Good idea, if he don't slowdown...


----------



## rhbama3 (May 24, 2013)

This forum looks like 2007 all over again. Forget digging up bones, its waaay past that.


----------



## Keebs (May 24, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> This forum looks like 2007 all over again. Forget digging up bones, its waaay past that.


 shoot, I've seen 2006 posts!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 24, 2013)

Whewww....ran out of gas, taking a break!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 24, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I needs to go check on him, sometimes he don't turn around and go back. Just keeps going where it's pointed, don't watch out he'll be in da neighbor's yard
> 
> 
> 
> It came with a bag! Good idea, if he don't slowdown...



Why does Jag cutting the grass remind me of this commercial?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 24, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> This forum looks like 2007 all over again. Forget digging up bones, its waaay past that.


Nice ain't it?


----------



## rhbama3 (May 24, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nice ain't it?



A lot of legendary members in those archives.


----------



## Hornet22 (May 24, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> A lot of legendary members in those archives.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 24, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> A lot of legendary members in those archives.


Most are still around.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 24, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Why does Jag cutting the grass remind me of this commercial?





That's why I put it off for at the minimum a year, until I couldn't take the "Is that push mower almost here yet?"

He's actually doing very well, safe, hasn't run over anything.......yet.


----------



## KyDawg (May 24, 2013)

Afternoon from Nashville. Will be here about 4 day babysitting.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 24, 2013)

Seriously torn about a road trip. Been a brutal work week but i just want to get out of town. Got to wait and see how bubbette feels when i pick her up at the Albany international Airport and Cropdusting service tonight.


----------



## KyDawg (May 24, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Seriously torn about a road trip. Been a brutal work week but i just want to get out of town. Got to wait and see how bubbette feels when i pick her up at the Albany international Airport and Cropdusting service tonight.



Just so you are back in 10 days or so, I guess it will be okay.


----------



## Keebs (May 24, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Most are still around.


 in one form or another..........


KyDawg said:


> Afternoon from _*Nashville*_. Will be here about 4 day babysitting.


Georgia?!?!


rhbama3 said:


> Seriously torn about a road trip. Been a brutal work week but i just want to get out of town. Got to wait and see how bubbette feels when i pick her up at the Albany international Airport and Cropdusting service tonight.


MMMmmmeeeee tooo............ but it ain't gonna happen....


----------



## slip (May 24, 2013)

Going to the gun store is like going to the pound .... Its REALLY hard not to come home with something.


----------



## Keebs (May 24, 2013)

slip said:


> Going to the gun store is like going to the pound .... Its REALLY hard not to come home with something.


yep, and either place, whatever you bring home, you have to feed..............


----------



## slip (May 24, 2013)

Keebs said:


> yep, and either place, whatever you bring home, you have to feed..............



Yep. But you dont have to potty train a WASR-10


----------



## Keebs (May 24, 2013)

slip said:


> Yep. But you dont have to potty train a WASR-10


true, true.......... 

Ok, I'm calling it a day, ya'll have a safe Memorial Day weekend & remember why we get to celebrate it!



Mud, you ready?


----------



## rhbama3 (May 24, 2013)

somebody better get a new thread going. This one has met its demize.


----------

